# Sostituto di Gattuso



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Ritengo Gattuso uno dei peggiori allenatori della storia recente del Milan, e non dopo stasera. 
Anzi ricordo che sul forum aprii una discussione molto critica contro Gattuso dopo Milan-Chievo e fui criticato perchè, secondo molti, dopo una vittoria non bisogna criticare...

http://www.milanworld.net/linguardabile-possesso-palla-di-gattuso-vt68324.html

Detto questo, Gattuso secondo me doveva essere cacciato 2 mesi fa, ora è troppo tardi.
Vorrei sapere, per chi fosse favorevole, quali sarebbero gli eventuali allenatori liberi sulla piazza che potrebbero rimpiazzare Gattuso in questo momento.
Conte non credo sia una opzione praticabile altrimenti lo avremmo già preso, e non vale dire "prendano chiunque" o robe del genere, vorrei avere dei nomi concreti che possano venire in questo momento.
Secondo me Donadoni sarebbe un buon sostituto, so che molti nel forum lo criticano, ma paragonato a Gattuso, Donadoni è tipo Ferguson.


----------



## bmb (18 Dicembre 2018)

Ma chi ti viene ad allenare questa squadra che sabato scenderà in campo con Bertolacci e Mauri?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Dicembre 2018)

Il problema di Donadoni è che vorrà un biennale. Si accontenterebbe anche di fare 6 mesi per me,ma solo se scatta il rinnovo di un anno con qualificazione champion. Di per se lo farei comunque, credo che per allenare il Milan prenderebbe la metà di Gattuso. Se poi va male l'esonero costerebbe meno del miracolato di miracessi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Dicembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti viene ad allenare questa squadra che sabato scenderà in campo con Bertolacci e Mauri?



Vabbè ma quello è frutto del caso, un espulso e uno squalificato per diffida in una stessa partita aggiungendo i 100 infortuni di quest'anno.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Dicembre 2018)

A me va bene pure Wenger


----------



## Anguus (18 Dicembre 2018)

Basterebbe un allenatore


----------



## __king george__ (18 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ritengo Gattuso uno dei peggiori allenatori della storia recente del Milan, e non dopo stasera.
> Anzi ricordo che sul forum aprii una discussione molto critica contro Gattuso dopo Milan-Chievo e fui criticato perchè, secondo molti, dopo una vittoria non bisogna criticare...
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/linguardabile-possesso-palla-di-gattuso-vt68324.html
> ...



purtroppo in questo momento non c'è quasi nulla...andava esonerato molto prima (a luglio per la precisione)

mi viene in mente anche a me Donadoni...o chiederei un sacrificio a Leo...


----------



## Hellscream (18 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ritengo Gattuso uno dei peggiori allenatori della storia recente del Milan, e non dopo stasera.
> Anzi ricordo che sul forum aprii una discussione molto critica contro Gattuso dopo Milan-Chievo e fui criticato perchè, secondo molti, dopo una vittoria non bisogna criticare...
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/linguardabile-possesso-palla-di-gattuso-vt68324.html
> ...



Il problema non si pone, questo fino a Giugno ci arriva pure se retrocedessimo in serie B, in quanto raccomandato da quello a cui piaceva tanto parlare quando era fuori dalla società.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Dicembre 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> A me va bene pure Wenger



Wenger sarebbe la madonna a confronto, ma c'è sempre il pericolo di ambientamento mancato


----------



## diavolo (18 Dicembre 2018)

Per completare il circo potrebbero mettere la Morace in panchina.


----------



## mil77 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Chiunque arriva non cambia niente...


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Per completare il circo potrebbero mettere la Morace in panchina.



E' la profezia che [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] mi ha fatto in privato.

E dico, attenzione...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' la profezia che [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] mi ha fatto in privato.
> 
> E dico, attenzione...



Ci fosse stato ancora Mirabelli sarebbe stata una certezza, ora però con Leonardo e Maldini non credo che queste pagliacciate possano verificarsi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Dicembre 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Per completare il circo potrebbero mettere la Morace in panchina.



Meglio di Gattuso comunque


----------



## singer (18 Dicembre 2018)

Guidolin sarebbe la mia prima scelta considerata la situazione generale. Wenger la seconda, Donadoni la terza. Conte è impossibile che arrivi.


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2018)

Anche un wuster farebbe meglio.


----------



## LukeLike (18 Dicembre 2018)

Pluto. 
O Topolino.
Ma anche Paperino.

Sarebbe comunque meno pagliaccio di Gattuso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Dicembre 2018)

singer ha scritto:


> Guidolin sarebbe la mia prima scelta considerata la situazione generale. Wenger la seconda, Donadoni la terza. Conte è impossibile che arrivi.



Vero, magari Guidolin (vista la situazione).


----------



## David Drills (18 Dicembre 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Per completare il circo potrebbero mettere la Morace in panchina.


O Lupi...


----------



## __king george__ (18 Dicembre 2018)

singer ha scritto:


> Guidolin sarebbe la mia prima scelta considerata la situazione generale. Wenger la seconda, Donadoni la terza. Conte è impossibile che arrivi.



vanno bene tutti...rispetto a gattuso quantomeno (io parlo di ora non di giugno sia chiaro)


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Dicembre 2018)

Sarebbe oro anche Carletto Mazzone col catetare e in pantofole.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Dicembre 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sarebbe oro anche Carletto Mazzone col catetare e in pantofole.



se volete chiedo a Fascetti...lo vedo spesso a Viareggio...seduto al tavolo di qualche bar a giocare a carte...sudato come ai vecchi tempi


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2018)

La cosa tragica è che in questo momento non c’è davvero nessuno che possa fare meglio di Gattuso, per cui dobbiamo sperare nel mercato di gennaio e sperare che, grazie alla debolezza delle romane, si arrivi comunque quarti. Poi a giugno si deve cambiare. Perché mi pare innegabile che Con Gattuso non si va da nessuna parte.


E pensare che l’estate scorsa c’era Sarri libero, pazzesco, non ce ne va bene una.


----------



## tonilovin93 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Chiunque sappia spiegare uno schema in allenamento che non sia "il veleeeeeenoooo"


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La cosa tragica è che in questo momento non c’è davvero nessuno che possa fare meglio di Gattuso, per cui dobbiamo sperare nel mercato di gennaio e sperare che, grazie alla debolezza delle romane, si arrivi comunque quarti. Poi a giugno si deve cambiare. Perché mi pare innegabile che Con Gattuso non si va da nessuna parte.
> 
> 
> E pensare che l’estate scorsa c’era Sarri libero, pazzesco, non ce ne va bene una.



altri 6 mesi così sono pesanti da digerire.....poi la squadra sembra averlo mollato. 

che disastro, l'ennesimo.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> altri 6 mesi così sono pesanti da digerire.....poi la squadra sembra averlo mollato.
> 
> che disastro, l'ennesimo.



Un disastro annunciato, purtroppo! Si sapeva che con l’ennesima scommessa saremmo finiti in questa situazione. Bastava riguardarsi le partite della parte finale dell’anno scorso per capirlo, era così evidente. Si deve resistere fino a giugno per poi ripartire con un vero allenatore, basta scommesse.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Dicembre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La cosa tragica è che in questo momento non c’è davvero nessuno che possa fare meglio di Gattuso, per cui dobbiamo sperare nel mercato di gennaio e sperare che, grazie alla debolezza delle romane, si arrivi comunque quarti. Poi a giugno si deve cambiare. Perché mi pare innegabile che Con Gattuso non si va da nessuna parte.
> 
> 
> E pensare che l’estate scorsa c’era Sarri libero, pazzesco, non ce ne va bene una.



Anch'io l'a vedo così, però occhio che se ci viene in soccorso la pochezza delle romane e l'immaturità dell'Atalanta, Elliott e soci potrebbero metterci poco a cogliere al volo l'occasione della conferma e ripartirebbe un altro calvario.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Anch'io l'a vedo così, però occhio che se ci viene in soccorso la pochezza delle romane e l'immaturità dell'Atalanta, Elliott e soci potrebbero metterci poco a cogliere al volo l'occasione della conferma e ripartirebbe un altro calvario.




E’ anche il mio timore, cioè che l’eventuale quarto posto faccia dimenticare la pochezza tecnica del nostro allenatore. Tuttavia i dubbi che noi si arrivi quarti sono tanti, stiamo sprecando troppo, per dire, vincendo oggi e con i Viola si andava a più quattro dalla Lazio e più otto con la Roma che va a Torino, ed invece probabilmente saremo raggiunti dai laziali ed avremo solo un più quattro dalla Roma. Troppo poco per poter sperare, è evidente che prima o poi le romane ingraneranno, ed allora saranno cavoli amari.


----------



## Ambrole (19 Dicembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> purtroppo in questo momento non c'è quasi nulla...andava esonerato molto prima (a luglio per la precisione)
> 
> mi viene in mente anche a me Donadoni...o chiederei un sacrificio a Leo...



Cioè il sacrificio che chiederesti a Leo quale sarebbe,?????? Buttarsi da una rupe mi auguro. Servono allenatori veri. Io dico guidolin


----------



## Devil man (19 Dicembre 2018)

Per me si rimane con Gattuso nessuno viene a fare il traghettatore per 6 mesi... rassegnamoci, il prossimo allenatore arriverà la prossima stagione


----------



## Garrincha (19 Dicembre 2018)

Va bene anche Trapattoni o Ventura


Premesso che anche una sedia rotta sarebbe meglio del dilettante pomposo rischierei con Jardim


----------



## showtaarabt (19 Dicembre 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Per me si rimane con Gattuso nessuno viene a fare il traghettatore per 6 mesi... rassegnamoci, il prossimo allenatore arriverà la prossima stagione



Forse non è chiaro che che persino Donadoni sarebbe un lusso rispetto a sto energumeno calabrese.


----------



## showtaarabt (19 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Va bene anche Trapattoni o Ventura
> 
> 
> Premesso che anche una sedia rotta sarebbe meglio del dilettante pomposo rischierei con Jardim



No Ventura è immondizia come Gattuso


----------



## Zagor (19 Dicembre 2018)

No. Troppo rischioso cambiare adesso, c'è il pericolo di rigetto da parte della squadra e allora sarebbe la fine. Al momento non vedo nessuno degli allenatori liberi che possano dare garanzie. Forse Donadoni, ma non credo accetterà di essere un traghettatore per sei mesi, e se gli si fa un biennale tra un anno saremo punto e a capo. Secondo me l'unica è sperare che arrivi qualcosa dal mercato di gennaio che ci permetta di trovare un certo equilibrio a centrocampo e tenere duro fino a giugno confidando sempre nel quarto posto. Ma poi bisogna cambiare. Penso che la dirigenza abbia già pronto il sostituto, ma per non destabilizzare l'ambiente al momento continuino a dare fiducia al Rino. Io spero sempre nel grande nome, perchè non credo che Elliot dopo aver speso milioni per avere un direttivo al top voglia sprecare tutto con un medioman in panca. Cmq io avevo sempre sperato nella ripresa, anzi nel miracolo di un Gattuso che magari sarebbe potuto diventare il nostro Simeone. Ma come sempre i nostri sogni sono destinati a svanire all'alba.


----------



## Zagor (19 Dicembre 2018)

A proposito: visto che Conte sembrerebbe andare verso la premier, il Mou troppo costoso, Gasperini e i vari Donadoni forse inadatti, che ne pensate di tentare per il cholo Simeone? A me piace un sacco, adoro la sua grinta, altro che veleno e mazzate sui denti! Ma come stà messo all'Atletico? E' a fine contratto?


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> A proposito: visto che Conte sembrerebbe andare verso la premier, il Mou troppo costoso, Gasperini e i vari Donadoni forse inadatti, che ne pensate di tentare per il cholo Simeone? A me piace un sacco, adoro la sua grinta, altro che veleno e mazzate sui denti! Ma come stà messo all'Atletico? E' a fine contratto?



Ha rinnovato da poco a circa 20 milioni netti all'anno.


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> A proposito: visto che Conte sembrerebbe andare verso la premier, il Mou troppo costoso, Gasperini e i vari Donadoni forse inadatti, che ne pensate di tentare per il cholo Simeone? A me piace un sacco, adoro la sua grinta, altro che veleno e mazzate sui denti! Ma come stà messo all'Atletico? E' a fine contratto?



Proverei con Mou...


----------



## Zagor (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ha rinnovato da poco a circa 20 milioni netti all'anno.



Peccato. Ma del resto l'ingaggio non credo sia minimamente sostenibile da noi...


----------



## Zagor (19 Dicembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Proverei con Mou...



Impossibile con quello che chiede. E poi non so che effetto farebbe vederlo da noi...credo realisticamente che a questo punto stiano puntando a Wenger.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Peccato. Ma del resto l'ingaggio non credo sia minimamente sostenibile da noi...



Infatti. Qui dentro leggo autentici voli pindarici.
Gli allenatori top non ce li possiamo permettere ragazzi, per la stessa ragione per cui non ci possiamo permettere Mbappe.


----------



## Zagor (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Qui dentro leggo autentici voli pindarici.
> Gli allenatori top non ce li possiamo permettere ragazzi, per la stessa ragione per cui non ci possiamo permettere Mbappe.



La dura e cruda realtà attuale.
A questo punto non saprei chi indicare: mi piacerebbe Gasperini, ammesso che lui voglia venire da noi, ma ho sempre paura che poi non riesca nemmeno lui a reggere la pressione di San Siro... 
Qualcuno parla di Wenger, ma non lo conosco minimamente. Chissà se riuscirebbe avendo almeno un'esperienza internazionale?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il problema non si pone, questo fino a Giugno ci arriva pure se retrocedessimo in serie B, in quanto *raccomandato da quello a cui piaceva tanto parlare quando era fuori dalla società*.



è proprio vero che in italia chi si mette in gioco raccoglie solo badilate di m€rd4...che paese ridicolo


----------



## Manue (19 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il problema di Donadoni è che vorrà un biennale. Si accontenterebbe anche di fare 6 mesi per me,ma solo se scatta il rinnovo di un anno con qualificazione champion. Di per se lo farei comunque, credo che per allenare il Milan prenderebbe la metà di Gattuso. Se poi va male l'esonero costerebbe meno del miracolato di miracessi



Non dico da censura, perché ognuno è libero di esprimersi, 
ma un milanista vero non scriverebbe mai cosi


----------



## mabadi (19 Dicembre 2018)

Il numero uno sarebbe Oronzo Canà anche se ricorda troppo quello attuale. A questo punto bisogna pensare e domandarsi se l'unica soluzione praticabile Leonardo sia meglio o peggio


----------



## vota DC (19 Dicembre 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Per me si rimane con Gattuso nessuno viene a fare il traghettatore per 6 mesi... rassegnamoci, il prossimo allenatore arriverà la prossima stagione



Forse Seedorf. Se con la gente dell'epoca fece 35 punti figuriamoci con questa e lonha ribadito recentemente in interviste attaccando Inzaghi. Mi pare abbia solo nazionale da allenare.


----------



## Ambrole (19 Dicembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Proverei con Mou...



Davvero?????? Mourinho???????!
Cioè tu saresti disposto a vedere quel xxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxx di Mourinho alla guida del Milan? Nemmeno gratis, nemmeno se ci desse 19 milioni all' anno. Lui, conte, sono personaggi che nessun milanista accetterebbe coi nostri colori. Da queste cose si capisce che siamo diventati una provinciale, una squadra disperata.
Ma poi vorresti un allenatore che con una squadra di alieni stava a metà classifica???? Per carità


----------



## EmmePi (19 Dicembre 2018)

Anche Ciccio di nonna Papera farebbe eglio di Gattuso!

Se proprio Conte non può venire ora, sperando si punti comunque su di lui a giugno, allora vorrei fortemente Leonardo che faccia il traghettatore, almeno non si spendono soldi e si è sicuri che a giugno abbiamo la panchina libera...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Dicembre 2018)

Ma quando la capirete che è colpa della rosa ridicola ? Quando ??


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ritengo Gattuso uno dei peggiori allenatori della storia recente del Milan, e non dopo stasera.
> Anzi ricordo che sul forum aprii una discussione molto critica contro Gattuso dopo Milan-Chievo e fui criticato perchè, secondo molti, dopo una vittoria non bisogna criticare...
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/linguardabile-possesso-palla-di-gattuso-vt68324.html
> ...



Come dico sempre su gattuso siamo tutti molto combattuti perchè l'amore e la riconoscenza verso l'uomo e il giocatore tolgono lucidità alla nostra analisi.
Il fatto poi che abbia portato disciplina e senso di appartenenza ci confonde ulteriormente le idee.
Ma il gattuso allenatore, che poi dovrebbe essere ciò che ci interessa, oggi quanto vale?
Io credo non sia un allenatore pronto , forse un giorno sarà anche meglio di allegri , non fosse che allegri prima di arrivare ad allenare una big ne ha fatta di gavetta.....
Ecco, appunto, gattuso la gavetta la sta facendo da noi.
Spero si tenga la panchina e ci faccia arrivare al nostro obiettivo ma certezze sulla sue capacità non ne ho. Lo scopro solo ora.
Vedremo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quando la capirete che è colpa della rosa ridicola ? Quando ??



Che rosa bisogna avere per fare 1 tiro in porta contro il Bologna?


----------



## sunburn (19 Dicembre 2018)

Ragazzi, è brutto dirlo, ma dovete rassegnarvi se no vivete male fino a maggio. La nostra stagione è finita col cambio di proprietà nel bel mezzo dell'estate. Già a inizio stagione il quarto posto sarebbe stato un miracolo, e non si dica di no perché nessuno si aspettava un crollo così verticale di entrambe le romane. Adesso, nonostante la classifica, è impossibile. Io ci spero sempre perché è il mio "mestiere" di tifoso, ma ci spero come spero di trovare una lettera di un notaio in cui mi si dice che sono erede universale di un lontano parente pluri-milionario di cui non avevo mai sentito parlare. 

Capitolo allenatore: ha senso cambiarlo solo ed esclusivamente per prendere un allenatore che, almeno nelle intenzioni, sia l'allenatore dei prossimi tre anni e a condizione che su questa stagione non si esprimano giudizi definitivi, in positivo o in negativo.
Gli allenatori attualmente liberi che potrebbero realisticamente venire da noi, quindi escludo Conte e Mourinho, sono allenatori della stessa categoria dei vari Montella, Mihajlovic ecc che con l'attuale rosa sarebbero destinati a fallire miseramente. Fallirebbero anche allenatori più quotati, perché davvero abbiamo una rosa non all'altezza: siamo sia mediocri tecnicamente sia incompleti dal punto di vista tattico.

Per concludere: questa stagione a mio parere è andata perché ci servirebbero troppi innesti per raddrizzarla, speriamo che stiano lavorando sulla nuova rosa, in primis il centrocampo(va fatta tabula rasa di quello attuale), possibilmente in accordo col prossimo allenatore.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quando la capirete che è colpa della rosa ridicola ? Quando ??



Abbiamo una rosa peggiore del Bologna? Dopo 250 mln spesi e Higuain?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io credo non sia un allenatore pronto , forse un giorno sarà anche meglio di allegri , *non fosse che allegri prima di arrivare ad allenare una big ne ha fatta di gavetta.....*
> Ecco, appunto, gattuso la gavetta la sta facendo da noi.
> Spero si tenga la panchina e ci faccia arrivare al nostro obiettivo ma certezze sulla sue capacità non ne ho. Lo scopro solo ora.
> Vedremo.



Allora diciamo che più che altro ha fatto gavetta meritevole, nel senso che ha allenato 6-7 stagioni ma le ultime due lavorando bene in serie A..

Gattuso in realtà ha allenato 5 stagioni prima del Milan, quindi non siamo molto lontani..ma il palmares era davvero misero..ha fatto bene solo in serie C mi pare..


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quando la capirete che è colpa della rosa ridicola ? Quando ??



Gattuso ha le sue responsabilità, ma evidentemente non sono tutte sue le colpe.

Comunque si sa, tutte le civiltà aspettano il messia. E' un modo di ragionare ben radicato nei tifosi milanisti.

Per quanto mi riguarda è da luglio che esprimo il mio parere sulla squadra e la mia previsione su questa stagione. Purtroppo il campo mi sta dando malinconicamente ragione.

Anche se non tutto è da buttare. Leggo le solite gigliottine ma finchè siamo in corsa per il quarto posto non ha senso fare rivoluzioni.
Ovviamente tutti dimenticano che ci manca mezza squadra. Nel calcio è così, la memoria dura un paio di giorni al massimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha le sue responsabilità, ma evidentemente non sono tutte sue le colpe.
> 
> Comunque si sa, tutte le civiltà aspettano il messia. E' un modo di ragionare ben radicato nei tifosi milanisti.
> 
> ...



mah mezza squadra... ieri a parte conti forse nessuno degli infortunati avrebbe potuto migliorare la situazione. con biglia e bonaventura avremmo preso gol di sicuro e sarebbe stato peggio. ma ormainon si può più definire una squadra in emergenza, non puoi fare certe partite solo per 2-3 giocatori fuori


----------



## MarcoG (19 Dicembre 2018)

6 pagine e non ho letto un nome credibile che sia uno...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha le sue responsabilità, ma evidentemente non sono tutte sue le colpe.
> 
> Comunque si sa, tutte le civiltà aspettano il messia. E' un modo di ragionare ben radicato nei tifosi milanisti.
> 
> ...



Mancano Bonaventura, Biglia e Musacchio (che dovrebbe rientrare per la prossima partita). Non calcolo Conti e Caldara visto che non li abbiamo mai avuti.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Dicembre 2018)

Allenatore scarso e mediocre che dopo 1 anno non si è migliorato. Doveva fare semplicemente il traghettatore. Invece continua ad usarci per fare pratica di patentino di allenatore.

Doveva essere cacciato giovedì sera, anzi dimettersi se ci teneva al Milan... ma figuratevi non può certo rinunciare a 10 mln di euro


----------



## leviatano (19 Dicembre 2018)

Basterebbe un Conte.

ma dato che non si sa Conte, uno che sa un minimo di tattica e degli schemi che Gattuso non ha.

Gattuso la sua gavetta l'ha fatta, anche in modo alquanto imbarazzante.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha le sue responsabilità, ma evidentemente non sono tutte sue le colpe.
> 
> Comunque si sa, tutte le civiltà aspettano il messia. E' un modo di ragionare ben radicato nei tifosi milanisti.
> 
> ...



Certo che non ha tutte le colpe, ma purtroppo sto cominciando a vedere Rino, a cui voglio comunque bene, un elemento che sta peggiorando la situazione. Io temo che sotto le parole di circostanza nessuno dei giocatori abbia realmente fiducia in lui, non vedo nessuno sbattersi o dimostrare un minimo di entusiasmo.

Poi su tutti la rosa dei giocatori che mettiamo in campo. Non abbiamo leaders, non abbiamo gente che sgrida e richiama all'ordine. Quando hai gente come il tanto decantato Suso, che perde palla e si ferma guardando l'arbitro con le mani sui fianchi, non vai da nessuna parte. Inutile protestare dicendo che è il migliore tecnicamente, è semplicemente il meno peggio su quella fascia. Il turco non ne parliamo, non è in grado di saltare l'uomo e i suoi famosi tiri li hanno visti solo in bundesliga. Ora comincia già a circolare la voce che manca Jack, quando è apparso chiarissimo a tutti (ma non ammesso) che non era cambiato assolutamente niente da quando si è infortunato, ergo la differenza che faceva era irrilevante, anche lui un altro che sostanzialmente fa numero nella mediocrità. Ovviamente questi personaggi vengono esaltati all'inverosimile perché gli altri o sono peggio, o non hanno l'occasione di fare goal ed assist a bizzeffe quanto loro. Certo, fanno assist e goals, purtroppo in genere concentrati in poche partite e quasi sempre poco importanti, in tutte le altre risultano non pervenuti o dannosi. Spero vi sarete resi conto che giochiamo costantemente in 8/9 contro 11 e siamo in inferiorità numerica in QUALSIASI zona del campo. Ci sarà pure una ragione. Finchè non ci libereremo di questo zoccolo duro di semigiocatori saremo destinati a rimanere nell'anonimato, prima ce ne rendiamo conto e meglio è.

Questo è quello che mi angoscia, non c'è nessuno che si salva, giusto forse Cutrone per la grinta. Anche Romagnoli è tutto sommato una delusione. Non lo vedo con il carisma di capitano, può essere attento ed ordinato, ma ragazzi, un onesto gregario e nulla più. Nonostante l'altezza non ne prende una di testa. UNA. Giusto qualche tackle quando è in vantaggio sull'avversario. Impostazione zero, sempre il solito passaggino a RR che è già marcato e giela rispedisce indietro. Concretamente non vedo grosse differenze con il miglior Zapata, che è anche più veloce.

Rino ha imboccato la strada del veleno e delle legnate, che io credo porti a poco quando non hai giocatori che hanno il veleno dentro. Ti sembra che RR possa dimostrare veleno? Io NON VOGLIO VEDERE IL VELENO nei nostri giocatori, e non voglio vederli sudati e con gli occhi intrisi di sangue, li voglio vedere freschi e riposati. Voglio che scendano in campo con una IDEA MERAVIGLIOSA in testa, che se la giocano con intelligenza e tecnica, con determinazione, non con il veleno e legnate. Quella roba lasciamola a chi si deve salvare. Questo manca a Rino. Se poi l'avversario è più forte, amen.

Il futuro per ora lo vedo molto instabile, e ho già detto che vedo quest'anno come un ulteriore periodo di transizione. Se Elliott non ha idee chiare, e a cascata Leonardo e Maldini, altri anni di sofferenza sono da preventivare.


----------



## leviatano (19 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, è brutto dirlo, ma dovete rassegnarvi se no vivete male fino a maggio. La nostra stagione è finita col cambio di proprietà nel bel mezzo dell'estate. Già a inizio stagione il quarto posto sarebbe stato un miracolo, e non si dica di no perché nessuno si aspettava un crollo così verticale di entrambe le romane. Adesso, nonostante la classifica, è impossibile. Io ci spero sempre perché è il mio "mestiere" di tifoso, ma ci spero come spero di trovare una lettera di un notaio in cui mi si dice che sono erede universale di un lontano parente pluri-milionario di cui non avevo mai sentito parlare.
> 
> Capitolo allenatore: ha senso cambiarlo solo ed esclusivamente per prendere un allenatore che, almeno nelle intenzioni, sia l'allenatore dei prossimi tre anni e a condizione che su questa stagione non si esprimano giudizi definitivi, in positivo o in negativo.
> Gli allenatori attualmente liberi che potrebbero realisticamente venire da noi, quindi escludo Conte e Mourinho, sono allenatori della stessa categoria dei vari Montella, Mihajlovic ecc che con l'attuale rosa sarebbero destinati a fallire miseramente. Fallirebbero anche allenatori più quotati, perché davvero abbiamo una rosa non all'altezza: siamo sia mediocri tecnicamente sia incompleti dal punto di vista tattico.
> ...



Beh, oddio, Giaccherini con Conte pareva brasiliano.
O prendi uno che ti fa rendere lo scarso materiale umano, o devi cambiare 2/3 della squadra. Elliot cosa sceglierà?.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ritengo Gattuso uno dei peggiori allenatori della storia recente del Milan, e non dopo stasera.
> Anzi ricordo che sul forum aprii una discussione molto critica contro Gattuso dopo Milan-Chievo e fui criticato perchè, secondo molti, dopo una vittoria non bisogna criticare...
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/linguardabile-possesso-palla-di-gattuso-vt68324.html
> ...



Conte è un opzione impraticabile per via della gestione della terna arbitrale nei nostri confronti.
Conosco il Milan... Conosco la nostra Storia... ne ero sicuro anche prima di Bologna-Milan 
Ma ieri sera c'è stata ennesima conferma.. con noi compaiono sempre cartellini gialli troppo facili o inesistenti 
e se ricapita non ci pensano 2 volte nell'estrarre il cartellino rosso! ma da sempre!
Anche quando eravamo il grande milan la storia era sempre la stessa...
non so il perché... ma da tifoso non posso rinnegare questa realtà... 

quindi Conte lo rinnego con tutte le mie forza.. 
Non combacia con noi.. non c entra la sua juventinità
e proprio il suo modo di interpretare il calcio che non è idoneo con noi..

dopo 2 mesi risulterebbe l'Allenatore + odiato di sempre da parte nostra 
evitiamo un Bonucci Bis pure con il futuro mister 
Please


----------



## First93 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha le sue responsabilità, ma evidentemente non sono tutte sue le colpe.
> 
> Comunque si sa, tutte le civiltà aspettano il messia. E' un modo di ragionare ben radicato nei tifosi milanisti.
> 
> ...



La rosa è sicuramente deficitaria, ma ieri sera era d'obbligo vincere, perché non posso pensare che il Bologna abbia una squadra al livello della nostra. Skorupsky ieri sera non ha fatto mezza parata! 

Ancelotti, quando ha visto che la partita non si sbloccava, ha buttato dentro tutti gli attaccanti, non curandosi delle ripartenze del Cagliari. Gattuso ieri sera, dopo l'espulsione di Bakayoko, ha voluto proteggere il risultato contro il Bologna tirando giù Suso e mettendo Laxalt. 

Ho una grande stima di Gattuso, però come allenatore non migliora mai, ripete sempre gli stessi errori ed ha sempre quella paura di rischiare ogni volta. Non arriverò mai ad offenderlo, perché è pur sempre una bandiera dal Milan, però adesso bisogna invertire la rotta e capire gli sbagli fatti.

Chi al posto di Gattuso? Per ora nessuno, l'anno scorso insegna che un cambio di allenatore provoca sconfitte contro il Verona e gol di Brignoli. A giugno si vedrà...


----------



## Aron (19 Dicembre 2018)

Secondo me ormai ha poco senso cambiare Gattuso.
Gli facciano finire la stagione e poi si vedrà.

Anche se ci sono diversi indizi che portano a Wenger, e Wenger medesimo ha dichiarato che a gennaio riprende ad allenare.


----------



## sunburn (19 Dicembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Beh, oddio, Giaccherini con Conte pareva brasiliano.


Ma questa è una leggenda metropolitana. Con Conte Giaccherini ha fatto 40 presenze in due anni con una media di 50 minuti a partita. Era un comprimario che non sfigurava perché giocava con Pirlo, Vidal, Pogba, Marchisio ecc. 
Anche noi ai tempi d'oro avevamo giocatori come Vogel, Tomasson, R. Junior ecc che non sfiguravano perché giocavano con Pirlo, Seedorf, Nesta, Maldini, Stam e via dicendo.
Nessun allenatore fa miracoli. Quindi spero proprio che Elliott punti su un serio rafforzamento della rosa.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Dicembre 2018)

In tutto questo vi faccio notare che è passata un'altra pagina, e siamo a pagina 8, senza un nome papabile.

Conte non ha allenato il Real, dimenticatevelo, a prescindere dai gusti personali non viene. Non ho sentito però neanche nomi di altri top allenatori che potrebbero venire.


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quando la capirete che è colpa della rosa ridicola ? Quando ??



Allora smettiamola di parlare di champions e parliamo di lotta per non retrocedere. La rosa è un aborto certificato, ma non serve certo Roberto Baggio per fare un tiro in porta a questo Bologna. La rosa fa schifo, ma Gattuso qualche responsabilità deve pur averla.


----------



## showtaarabt (19 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> In tutto questo vi faccio notare che è passata un'altra pagina, e siamo a pagina 8, senza un nome papabile.
> 
> Conte non ha allenato il Real, dimenticatevelo, a prescindere dai gusti personali non viene. Non ho sentito però neanche nomi di altri top allenatori che potrebbero venire.



A me pare che i nomi sono stati fatti.
Da Donadoni a Guidolin per me andrebbe benissimo anche un ritorno di Mihajlovic in fondo come traghettatore ci serve un allenatore onesto che sa fare il suo mestiero difficile fare peggio di Gattuso solo Inzaghi è peggio.Ad ogni modo la decisione più intelligente sarebbe quella di mettere Leonardo che ha già dato prova di capirne di calcio con il 4-2-fantasia e facendo il record di punti il girone di ritorno con l'Inter che partendo da quasi metà classifica ci stava rimontando per giocarsi lo scudetto le ultime giornate.


----------



## leviatano (19 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma questa è una leggenda metropolitana. Con Conte Giaccherini ha fatto 40 presenze in due anni con una media di 50 minuti a partita. Era un comprimario che non sfigurava perché giocava con Pirlo, Vidal, Pogba, Marchisio ecc.
> Anche noi ai tempi d'oro avevamo giocatori come Vogel, Tomasson, R. Junior ecc che non sfiguravano perché giocavano con Pirlo, Seedorf, Nesta, Maldini, Stam e via dicendo.
> Nessun allenatore fa miracoli. Quindi spero proprio che Elliott punti su un serio rafforzamento della rosa.




se metti in confronto quel Milan a quella Juventus che ha vinto lo scudetto, direi che il paragone non è proprio azzeccato.
Pogba era una scommessa.
Vidal pure venuto dal campionato tedesco per una cifra irrisoria e non sapevamo manco chi era.
Pirlo si diceva all'epoca che ormai era finito.
Aveva Bonucci che era peggio della peste in difesa.
In attacco aveva Quagliarella, Vucinic.
Marchisio non si capiva in che ruolo farlo giocare e faceva schifo come un cesso a giocare.
ma di che stamo a parlà?
Lungi lontano da me a difendere un u.d.m come Conte che tatticamente è una capra, ma non puoi dire che giocatori mediocri non li fa rendere.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Dicembre 2018)

First93 ha scritto:


> Ancelotti, quando ha visto che la partita non si sbloccava, ha buttato dentro tutti gli attaccanti, non curandosi delle ripartenze del Cagliari. Gattuso ieri sera, dopo l'espulsione di Bakayoko, ha voluto proteggere il risultato contro il Bologna tirando giù Suso e mettendo Laxalt.


magari avessimo il lusso di tenere Callejon Insigne e Mertens in panchina


----------



## EmmePi (19 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> 6 pagine e non ho letto un nome credibile che sia uno...



Conte in primis, poi Wenger, Sousa, Guidolin


----------



## MarcoG (19 Dicembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Conte in primis, poi Wenger, Sousa, Guidolin



Sei il primo che da qualcosa di concreto che non siano i soliti Donadoni (peggio di gattuso perché ha anche anni e anni di esperienze mediocri). Ma Conte e Wenger non li trovo credibili. Guidolin è papabile, ma non credo sia un up adeguato. Sousa sinceramente mi sembra tutto da valutare. 

Esclusi i primi due, che io prenderei se volessero, sia chiaro, sentite giusto rischiare il cambio allenatore, cambio allenamenti e quant'altro a stagione in corso, con l'attuale rosa e le attuali difficoltà (e mentre siamo al 4o posto) per un Guidolin, Donadoni o Sousa?


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> In tutto questo vi faccio notare che è passata un'altra pagina, e siamo a pagina 8, senza un nome papabile.
> 
> Conte non ha allenato il Real, dimenticatevelo, a prescindere dai gusti personali non viene. Non ho sentito però neanche nomi di altri top allenatori che potrebbero venire.



traghettatore top poteva essere ranieri a svegliarsi prima, donadoni non è male.

sul chi puntare a giugno qui è molto più dura, a me piace zidane ma è sicuramente fuori portata. a questo punto in società ci sono vari dirigenti che sono ben pagati per conoscere tutti e qualcuno lo devono trovare


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Dicembre 2018)

trovo incredibile che nonostante ennesimo esempio di mala gestione dei cartellini nei nostri confronti 
si proclami ancora Conte  con noi aggressività non porta benefici.. anzi solo svantaggi


----------



## leviatano (19 Dicembre 2018)

ve lo faccio un nome allora: Domenico Tedesco.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> traghettatore top poteva essere ranieri a svegliarsi prima, donadoni non è male.
> 
> sul chi puntare a giugno qui è molto più dura, a me piace zidane ma è sicuramente fuori portata. a questo punto in società ci sono vari dirigenti che sono ben pagati per conoscere tutti e qualcuno lo devono trovare



Quoto Ranieri, quello era da prendere. Non perché ha vinto nulla oltre al miracolo, ma perché era un ovvio traghettatore. Donadoni lo trovo terribilmente modesto e poi un'altra bandiera.. a fine anno prendesse il 4o posto abbiamo rinnovo triennale...


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2018)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> A me pare che i nomi sono stati fatti.
> Da Donadoni a Guidolin per me andrebbe benissimo anche un ritorno di Mihajlovic in fondo come traghettatore ci serve un allenatore onesto che sa fare il suo mestiero difficile fare peggio di Gattuso solo Inzaghi è peggio.Ad ogni modo la decisione più intelligente sarebbe quella di mettere Leonardo che ha già dato prova di capirne di calcio con il 4-2-fantasia e facendo il record di punti il girone di ritorno con l'Inter che partendo da quasi metà classifica ci stava rimontando per giocarsi lo scudetto le ultime giornate.



Sai benissimo che non è possibile questa cosa. Anche se farebbe meglio di chiunque altro, è una soluzione da film horror e l'intero club sarebbe segnato per l'eternità come icona del trash. Ora un dirigente si leva la giacca e la cravatta e si mette la tuta per allenare? Al limite può forzare scelte tecniche sottotraccia. E' come se Agnelli scendesse in catena di montaggio a insegnare come si lavora con la chiave inglese ... Cerchiamo di rimanere nell'ambito del realismo.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mancano Bonaventura, Biglia e Musacchio (che dovrebbe rientrare per la prossima partita). Non calcolo Conti e Caldara visto che non li abbiamo mai avuti.



Queste assenze in una rosa ridicola come la nostra pesano.


----------



## overlord (19 Dicembre 2018)

come traghettatore Brocchi. senza esitazione!


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che non ha tutte le colpe, ma purtroppo sto cominciando a vedere Rino, a cui voglio comunque bene, un elemento che sta peggiorando la situazione. Io temo che sotto le parole di circostanza nessuno dei giocatori abbia realmente fiducia in lui, non vedo nessuno sbattersi o dimostrare un minimo di entusiasmo.
> 
> Poi su tutti la rosa dei giocatori che mettiamo in campo. Non abbiamo leaders, non abbiamo gente che sgrida e richiama all'ordine. Quando hai gente come il tanto decantato Suso, che perde palla e si ferma guardando l'arbitro con le mani sui fianchi, non vai da nessuna parte. Inutile protestare dicendo che è il migliore tecnicamente, è semplicemente il meno peggio su quella fascia. Il turco non ne parliamo, non è in grado di saltare l'uomo e i suoi famosi tiri li hanno visti solo in bundesliga. Ora comincia già a circolare la voce che manca Jack, quando è apparso chiarissimo a tutti (ma non ammesso) che non era cambiato assolutamente niente da quando si è infortunato, ergo la differenza che faceva era irrilevante, anche lui un altro che sostanzialmente fa numero nella mediocrità. Ovviamente questi personaggi vengono esaltati all'inverosimile perché gli altri o sono peggio, o non hanno l'occasione di fare goal ed assist a bizzeffe quanto loro. Certo, fanno assist e goals, purtroppo in genere concentrati in poche partite e quasi sempre poco importanti, in tutte le altre risultano non pervenuti o dannosi. Spero vi sarete resi conto che giochiamo costantemente in 8/9 contro 11 e siamo in inferiorità numerica in QUALSIASI zona del campo. Ci sarà pure una ragione. Finchè non ci libereremo di questo zoccolo duro di semigiocatori saremo destinati a rimanere nell'anonimato, prima ce ne rendiamo conto e meglio è.
> 
> ...



Aggiungo anche che il 442 se interpretato come ieri sera è un modulo prevedibile.
Abbiamo giocato linea linea, dunque senza imbucate o raddoppi, e in difficoltà ogni volta che loro cercavano di imbucare.
E' qualche partita che abbiamo difficoltà con questo modulo, che se non interpretato con personalità (e noi per i motivi che scrivi tu di personalità ne abbiamo pochina) è un modulo estremamente scolastico, soprattutto di fronte ad una squadra che si difende in 8.

E' una riflessione da fare per il futuro, anche in vista del mercato di gennaio.

D'altronde non abbiamo ora come ora uomini per fare nessun altro modulo.

Gattuso ha le sue colpe ma bisogna guardare al quadro d'insieme e non fare sempre i giacobini.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Conte in primis, poi Wenger, Sousa, Guidolin



Sousa??? dici seriamente???

A Firenze ha fatto un'ultima stagione vergognosa, se in vita sua dovesse mai tornare in Toscana lo bruciano in piazza come Savonarola... non vi rendete conto secondo me quando accostate certa gente al Milan...


----------



## Aron (19 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> In tutto questo vi faccio notare che è passata un'altra pagina, e siamo a pagina 8, senza un nome papabile.
> 
> Conte non ha allenato il Real, dimenticatevelo, a prescindere dai gusti personali non viene. Non ho sentito però neanche nomi di altri top allenatori che potrebbero venire.



L'unico top in un Milan parzialmente low-cost è Wenger. In un Milan totalmente low-cost possiamo invece scordarci pure Wenger.


----------



## leviatano (19 Dicembre 2018)

Wenger direi che ormai è quasi cotto, se non defunto calcisticamente parlando, come Ranieri.

Posso capire ancora ancora Donadoni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Quoto Ranieri, quello era da prendere. Non perché ha vinto nulla oltre al miracolo, ma perché era un ovvio traghettatore. Donadoni lo trovo terribilmente modesto e poi un'altra bandiera.. a fine anno prendesse il 4o posto abbiamo rinnovo triennale...



dipende se puoi permetterti di meglio, altrimenti non sarebbe uno scandalo rinnovarlo... a me era piaciuto in nazionale. poi per il suo carattere secondo me non ha mai sfondato. senza infamia e senza lode ma un buon salto in avanti. così non puoi continuare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> ve lo faccio un nome allora: Domenico Tedesco.



tedesco mi intrippa.

sousa guidolin wenger mi tengo gattuso. nulla cosmico


----------



## leviatano (19 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tedesco mi intrippa.
> 
> sousa guidolin wenger mi tengo gattuso. nulla cosmico



E' giovane, capisce di tattica ed è maniacale nel lavoro.
Sta facendo miracoli con una rosa scadente ed è agli ottavi di champions. 

secondo me se vuoi partire da un progetto giovane e con solide basi, lui è un buon nome su cui puntare che le solite cose usate garantite.


----------



## Manue (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lopetegui o Zidane


----------



## overlord (19 Dicembre 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Davvero?????? Mourinho???????!
> Cioè tu saresti disposto a vedere quel xxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxx di Mourinho alla guida del Milan? Nemmeno gratis, nemmeno se ci desse 19 milioni all' anno. Lui, conte, sono personaggi che nessun milanista accetterebbe coi nostri colori. Da queste cose si capisce che siamo diventati una provinciale, una squadra disperata.
> Ma poi vorresti un allenatore che con una squadra di alieni stava a metà classifica???? Per carità



QUOTONE
Mai mai mai mai neanche fossero gli ultimi due rimasti. Due mezzi omini indegni dei nostri colori. Ogni milanista dovrebbe periodicamente rileggere e rivedere questi due personaggi vomitare le peggiori cose sul Milan. Non andrebbero neanche nominati in un forum milanista. basta

Gattuso va cambiato ieri ma secondo me nessuno libero oggi ci farebbe fare un passo avanti con assoluta certezza in mezza stagione. Quindi spero che a giugno esca qualche allenatore da una big che con molto coraggio e importanti assegni mensili voglia mettersi alla prova nel rilanciarci....


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> E' giovane, capisce di tattica ed è maniacale nel lavoro.
> Sta facendo miracoli con una rosa scadente ed è agli ottavi di champions.
> 
> secondo me se vuoi partire da un progetto giovane e con solide basi, lui è un buon nome su cui puntare che le solite cose usate garantite.



Sarebbe una vera e propria scommessa.
Lo capirei all'interno di un progetto ben fatto, coerente e lungimirante, altrimenti verrebbe crocifisso nel giro di qualche mese. Non vedi i leoni famelici che girano nel forum?? 

In altre parole, se insime a Tedesco arrivassero giocatori sullo stile di Jadon Sancho ok, se invece puntiamo sugli Higuain o Fabregas allora proprio no.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo anche che il 442 se interpretato come ieri sera è un modulo prevedibile.
> Abbiamo giocato linea linea, dunque senza imbucate o raddoppi, e in difficoltà ogni volta che loro cercavano di imbucare.
> E' qualche partita che abbiamo difficoltà con questo modulo, che se non interpretato con personalità (e noi per i motivi che scrivi tu di personalità ne abbiamo pochina) è un modulo estremamente scolastico, soprattutto di fronte ad una squadra che si difende in 8.
> 
> ...



Nessuna giustizia sommaria. Io non voglio nessuno, tantomeno Rino, ardere sul rogo per soddisfare la nostra sete di sangue. Sostanzialmente la responsabilità di quanto accade è della proprietà e della dirigenza, quella pregressa piuttosto che quella attuale. Sto criticando apertamente, ma sono intimamente innamorato dell'idea che la pianificazione sul futuro sia già stata fatta, e che una (eventuale) uscita di Rino venga fatta in modo soft. Poi umanamente spero che da un giorno all'altro la squadra si metta a giocare in modo eccezionale e ci renda felici. Ma sappiamo benissimo che questa cosa ha probabilità vicina allo zero. Rino è più vittima che carnefice secondo me, per quel che può valere il mio pensiero. Ma purtroppo sarà sempre il primo ad avere il dito puntato contro, è così e sarà sempre così. La rosa è da tabula rasa, ma sai bene che qui si può fare poco ancora per anni a venire.


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Dicembre 2018)

Il problema dell'ipotesi traghettatore è che difficilmente trovi qualcuno per soli 6 mesi. Chiunque vorrebbe almeno un biennale, e saremmo punto e a capo. A meno che non si decida di andare subito su un tecnico di livello più alto (Conte et similia). Siamo ancora al quarto posto anche se per demeriti degli avversari. Probabilmente si resterà così cercando di puntellare la rosa nel mercato di riparazione, a meno che non arrivino meno di 4 punti dalle prossime 3 gare.

P.S: ipotizzando però un traghettatore, scommessa, alla frutta, solo fino a giungo ecc ecc, come vedreste Andreazzoli? si quello cacciato dall'Empoli  (ovviamente nell'ipotesi di stagione andata completamente al macero)


----------



## leviatano (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una vera e propria scommessa.
> Lo capirei all'interno di un progetto ben fatto, coerente e lungimirante, altrimenti verrebbe crocifisso nel giro di qualche mese. Non vedi i leoni famelici che girano nel forum??
> 
> In altre parole, se insime a Tedesco arrivassero giocatori sullo stile di Jadon Sancho ok, se invece puntiamo sugli Higuain o Fabregas allora proprio no.



e che ve devo dì?
vogliamo il garantito ma i campioni.
si vogliono le scommesse ma si vuole vincere.
Bisogna fare i pragmatici e non gli umorali, anche a me piacerebbe k soldi da farli scendere giù da un elicottero su tutta Milano con alla guida Leonardo, ma non è così.
qui, c'è bisogno di capire cosa vuole la società, tirare una bella linea e capire dove voler partire.
c'è bisogno di linfa vitale al progetto, crescendo, i Zidane e i campioni ad oggi sono infattibili, devi puntare su chi può crescere insieme a te e attenzione evitando i pacchi qua in patria, e comprando all'estero.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2018)

Capello o Lippi per 6 mesi.


----------



## leviatano (19 Dicembre 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Capello o Lippi per 6 mesi.



addirittura riesumare ste due mummie?.

ragazzi, la questione è semplice: o si tiene Gattuso e si fa il segno della santa croce o si chiama Donadoni.


----------



## Boomer (19 Dicembre 2018)

Chiunque abbia un patentino.

Aggiungo anche un'analisi sugli allenatori del Milan post Allegri che ho fatto altrove ma voglio riportare anche qui : 



Seedorf: 0 esperienza , fa una stagione decente con il Milan. Ultimi risultati degni di nota : Retrocessione con il deportivo e ora allenatore del famigerato cameroon.



Inzaghi: Esperienza nella primavera. Stagione disastrosa con il Milan. Riparte dal Venezia dove sfiora la promozione in A e ora è penultimo col Bologna a 12 punti.



Miha: Esperienza in diverse squadrette di Serie A con risultati altalenanti. Stagione mediocre con il Milan, viene esonerato per Brocchi. Va al Torino dove viene cacciato per poi accasarsi allo Sporting dove viene licenziato prima dell' inizio del campionato.



Brocchi: Nessuna esperienza. Disastroso con il Milan, sparisce dal panorama calcistico per tornare a fare schifo con il Monza in Serie C.



Montella: Esperienza a Roma , Samp e Fiore ( dove raccoglie buoni risultati ). Prima stagione buona con il Milan, viene esonerato l’anno dopo dopo un inizio tremendo. Viene assunto dal Seviglia che passa dal quarto posto all’ottavo in due mesi. Cacciato anche li timbra un nuovo record nella storia del calcio: due esoneri in meno di 6 mesi.



Gattuso: Licenziato dal Palermo, retrocessione col Pisa, squadre random nella serie B greca, giovanili del Milan. Attualmente allenatore del Milan è riuscito a perdere col benevento, farsi pareggiare al 95 simo da un portiere e farsi eliminare dai gironi dell’EL con dudelange e Olympiakos.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> addirittura riesumare ste due mummie?.
> 
> ragazzi, la questione è semplice: o si tiene Gattuso e si fa il segno della santa croce o si chiama Donadoni.



Partite come quelle di ieri , quei due te le vincono in carrozza anche a 75 anni suonati


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> e che ve devo dì?
> vogliamo il garantito ma i campioni.
> si vogliono le scommesse ma si vuole vincere.
> Bisogna fare i pragmatici e non gli umorali, anche a me piacerebbe k soldi da farli scendere giù da un elicottero su tutta Milano con alla guida Leonardo, ma non è così.
> ...



Tante volte ho espresso il mio pensiero. Prima si definiscono i contorni dell'idea di squadra che si intende costruire e poi si sceglie l'allenatore per attuarla. Mai viceversa.

Dunque uno come Tedesco come profilo ci potrebbe anche stare ma solo se la squadra è costruita in modo coerente.

Tedesco è dell'85, ha due anni meno di Higuain, è più giovane di Reina, giusto per rendere l'idea...


----------



## leviatano (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tante volte ho espresso il mio pensiero. Prima si definiscono i contorni dell'idea di squadra che si intende costruire e poi si sceglie l'allenatore per attuarla. Mai viceversa.
> 
> Dunque uno come Tedesco come profilo ci potrebbe anche stare ma solo se la squadra è costruita in modo coerente.
> 
> Tedesco è dell'85, ha due anni meno di Higuain, è più giovane di Reina, giusto per rendere l'idea...



io sono più che per la questione anagrafica, il perchè due scarti come Higuain e Reina siano da noi.
il tuo pensiero è più che giusto, la problematica non è capire cosa è meglio questo o quello, la problematica è capire la società cosa vuole fare, deve battere un colpo incominciando già da adesso a porre le basi per la prossima stagione.
mi sembra tutto una spera in Dio.


----------



## jacky (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha le sue responsabilità, ma evidentemente non sono tutte sue le colpe.
> 
> Comunque si sa, tutte le civiltà aspettano il messia. E' un modo di ragionare ben radicato nei tifosi milanisti.
> 
> ...



Però adesso basta... eddai...
Manca mezza squadra dove?
Hai in porta il portiere della Nazionale, dietro è rientrato Romagnoli, Kessie c'è, Higuain, Cutrone, Suso.
E non fai mezzo tiro con Bologna e Torino.
Ma basta dire falsità, lo difendi da mesi e questi sono i risultati. Ammetti che ci hai capito pochino e fai più bella figura.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Chiunque abbia un patentino.
> 
> Aggiungo anche un'analisi sugli allenatori del Milan post Allegri che ho fatto altrove ma voglio riportare anche qui :
> 
> ...



Abbiamo cambiato milla mila allenatori, può essere sempre colpa loro? cit.

E' colpa della rosa! Cit.


----------



## Boomer (19 Dicembre 2018)

Sarebbe bello fare un gioco. Dare il Sassuolo a Gattuso e vedere dove sarebbe in classifica. Purtroppo non lo sapremo mai anche se io un'idea ce l'ho.


----------



## impero rossonero (19 Dicembre 2018)

boomer ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello fare un gioco. Dare il sassuolo a gattuso e vedere dove sarebbe in classifica. Purtroppo non lo sapremo mai anche se io un'idea ce l'ho.



mi devo ripetere : La nostra sfortuna e' stata proprio la partita col sassuolo dove per miracolo abbiamo fatto dei gol impossibili ...se avessimo perso a quest'ora avremmo un altro allenatore e un altra classifica...


----------



## mabadi (19 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello fare un gioco. Dare il Sassuolo a Gattuso e vedere dove sarebbe in classifica. Purtroppo non lo sapremo mai anche se io un'idea ce l'ho.



Hai ragione e rilancio ti faccio questa domanda: "Quali sono stati i risultati di Gattuso in precedenza:

feb.mar. 2013	Svizzera Sion vittorie 25,00 %	Esonerato
2013-2014	Italia Palermo vittorie 37,50 %	Esonerato
2014-2015	Grecia OFI Creta	vittorie 29,41 %	Dimissionario
2015-2016	Italia Pisa vittorie vittorie 51,16 %	2º (promozione)
2016-2017	Italia Pisa vittorie 15,56 %	22º (retrocessione)

Ora (ci sta il) "cribbio" (ed anche) "mi consenta" è un allenatore da Milan?


----------



## First93 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> magari avessimo il lusso di tenere Callejon Insigne e Mertens in panchina



Non mi stavo riferendo alla bravura dei giocatori, ma al principio dei cambi. Ancelotti ha rischiato il tutto per tutto, Gattuso ha fatto dei cambi per proteggere un pareggio contro il Bologna, e a me sinceramente da fastidio un atteggiamento così.


----------



## Ka-Pa-Ro (19 Dicembre 2018)

Sono anni che veniamo allenati da gente inesperta o ex giocatori. Non chiedo per forza un top, ma sarei curioso di vedere il Milan allenato da un allenatore vero. È di un allenatore di bravura ed esperienza che ha bisogno una squadra giovane e che viene da anni difficili come la nostra.


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Davvero?????? Mourinho???????!
> Cioè tu saresti disposto a vedere quel xxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxx di Mourinho alla guida del Milan? Nemmeno gratis, nemmeno se ci desse 19 milioni all' anno. Lui, conte, sono personaggi che nessun milanista accetterebbe coi nostri colori. Da queste cose si capisce che siamo diventati una provinciale, una squadra disperata.
> Ma poi vorresti un allenatore che con una squadra di alieni stava a metà classifica???? Per carità



Mah... lo united è una squadra scarsa e in premier la concorrenza è fortissima.
Preferirei Mou a Conte, ma giusto perché ho sempre pensato che gli juventini fossero il peggio.
In più sai che sgarbo ai cugini?? 
Come allenatore Mourinho per noi sarebbe stra ottimo! Motiva i giocatori alla grande e difende la squadra (non come leo Gattuso e Maldini... troppo politically correct per dire che ieri l'arbitro è stato pessimo).


----------



## Ka-Pa-Ro (19 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello fare un gioco. Dare il Sassuolo a Gattuso e vedere dove sarebbe in classifica. Purtroppo non lo sapremo mai anche se io un'idea ce l'ho.



Sassuolo, Lazio, Atalanta... Ogni anno vendono i giocatori migliori e hanno quasi i nostri stessi punti. Praticamente tutti tranne Juve Napoli e Inter vorrebbero avere La nostra rosa, e invece va così...


----------



## Boomer (19 Dicembre 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Hai ragione e rilancio ti faccio questa domanda: "Quali sono stati i risultati di Gattuso in precedenza:
> 
> feb.mar. 2013	Svizzera Sion vittorie 25,00 %	Esonerato
> 2013-2014	Italia Palermo vittorie 37,50 %	Esonerato
> ...



Certo che no. Come sostengo da diverso tempo noi non abbiamo un allenatore serio da 6 anni circa. L'unico pseudo competente è stato Montella prima di impazzire. 

Ho raccolto qua i risultati dei nostri ultimi mister 


Boomer ha scritto:


> Chiunque abbia un patentino.
> 
> Aggiungo anche un'analisi sugli allenatori del Milan post Allegri che ho fatto altrove ma voglio riportare anche qui :
> 
> ...


----------



## mabadi (19 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Certo che no. Come sostengo da diverso tempo noi non abbiamo un allenatore serio da 6 anni circa. L'unico pseudo competente è stato Montella prima di impazzire.
> 
> Ho raccolto qua i risultati dei nostri ultimi mister



Già io mi chiedo ma è possibile vedere questa squadra con un allenatore vero al comando? giusto per capire se da 10 anni si sbagliano tutti gli acquisti o si è sempre sbagliato il condottiero.


----------



## Boomer (19 Dicembre 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Già io mi chiedo ma è possibile vedere questa squadra con un allenatore vero al comando? giusto per capire se da 10 anni si sbagliano tutti gli acquisti o si è sempre sbagliato il condottiero.



Chiaramente c'è stato un declino anche tecnico a livello di rosa. E' chiaro che Inzaghi ad esempio aveva un rosa molto debole. In campo andavano contemporaneamente Zaccardo , Alex , Essien , Poli , Cerci etc... 

Allo stesso tempo i risultati dei nostri ex mister sono chiari. Nessuno di loro ha raggiunto risultati importanti con continuità, anzi.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Però adesso basta... eddai...
> Manca mezza squadra dove?
> Hai in porta il portiere della Nazionale, dietro è rientrato Romagnoli, Kessie c'è, Higuain, Cutrone, Suso.
> E non fai mezzo tiro con Bologna e Torino.
> Ma basta dire falsità, lo difendi da mesi e questi sono i risultati. Ammetti che ci hai capito pochino e fai più bella figura.



Perchè? E' come la penso io.
Per me l'allenatore è un fattore e nulla più. Resto sempre di questa idea.
E sono convinto al 1000% che anche cambiando Gattuso i risultati rimarrebbero questi, altalenanti, perchè la nostra è una squadra raffazzonata senza nè capo nè coda, dove le assenze stravolgono l'identità (già confusa di per sè) della squadra perchè non ci sono sostituti.

Qui non dico certo falsità, a meno che tu sia il portatore della verità e in tal caso ti chiedo anche di spiegarmi il mistero dell'uomo e il senso della vita, che sono più utili di Gattuso.

Tra l'altro il fatto di ridurre ogni discussione a Gattuso, in ogni benedetto thread, penso abbia stancato in tanti qui dentro non solo me.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Dicembre 2018)

A me basta che non venga Conte.
Per il resto va bene Gattuso, Donadoni, quello che volete.

Ma Conte manco morto.


----------



## Boomer (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perchè? E' come la penso io.
> Per me l'allenatore è un fattore e nulla più. Resto sempre di questa idea.
> E sono convinto al 1000% che anche cambiando Gattuso i risultati rimarrebbero questi, altalenanti, perchè la nostra è una squadra raffazzonata senza nè capo nè coda, dove le assenze stravolgono l'identità (già confusa di per sè) della squadra perchè non ci sono sostituti.
> 
> ...



Sarà interessante vedere la carriera di Gattuso quando sarà licenziato dal Milan ( perchè finirà così ). Per ora la sua carriera è stata condita di esoneri e fallimenti. Al Milan è riuscito a perdere con il Benevento , con il Verona , a farsi eliminare da un girone di EL ridicolo. Certo ha fatto più punti di tanti altri nell'anno solare ma alla fine della fiera sono risultati che non contano niente. L'unica cosa importante sono i punti durante la stagione.


----------



## jacky (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perchè? E' come la penso io.
> Per me l'allenatore è un fattore e nulla più. Resto sempre di questa idea.
> E sono convinto al 1000% che anche cambiando Gattuso i risultati rimarrebbero questi, altalenanti, perchè la nostra è una squadra raffazzonata senza nè capo nè coda, dove le assenze stravolgono l'identità (già confusa di per sè) della squadra perchè non ci sono sostituti.
> 
> ...



Dici falsità perché abbiamo disputato 25 gare da inizio anno, e non c'è niente di niente.
Il lavoro deve dare dei risultati tangenti e visibili, siamo a 2-3 punti dal nono posto e ringraziamo le dea bendata che la quota Champions è a 1,7 di media punti.
Su 25 gare ne abbiamo vinte 3-4 bene, non aggiungo altro.
Ripeto, mi sono stancato di andare in giro a chi fa delle analisi non supportate da fatti, io è da settembre che dico certe cose e a fine dicembre posso dire che i fatti mi han dato ampiamente ragione.
Non fare mezzo tiro in porta con Torino e Bologna, e c'è chi parla, dice che la colpa non è di nessuno, l'allenatore non conta niente, il gioco si improssiva e viene da solo, ci sono tutti i giocatori fuori, l'organizzazione è evidente.
Ma dove, nei sogni? negli incubi? spiegami.

Tolto il regalo di Nzonzi nel recupero abbiamo gli stessi punti della Roma che sta facendo ribrezzo, solo che loro hanno conquistato una qualificazione Champions, noi siamo stati sbattuti fuori.
Quanto si guadagna a fare l'avvocato di Gattuso? No perché penso sia impossibile sostenere certe tesi senza un lauto compenso dietro.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sarà interessante vedere la carriera di Gattuso quando sarà licenziato dal Milan ( perchè finirà così ). Per ora la sua carriera è stata condita di esoneri e fallimenti. Al Milan è riuscito a perdere con il Benevento , con il Verona , a farsi eliminare da un girone di EL ridicolo. Certo ha fatto più punti di tanti altri nell'anno solare ma alla fine della fiera sono risultati che non contano niente. L'unica cosa importante sono i punti durante la stagione.



Vedremo, è vero. Prima o poi verrà esonerato come tutti. A me di quello che farà dopo il Milan sinceramente interessa poco.
Ha fatto codeste sconfitte ma nel frattempo abbiamo anche battuto la Roma un paio di volte, vinto un derby, battuto la Lazio... vittorie e sconfitte come è nella natura di una squadra come la nostra.
E' cosa normale dei tifosi ricordarsi più le sconfitte delle vittorie, sembra che ci siano studi addirittura per sostenerlo.
Ad ogni modo ti faccio una domanda: quanto del nostro cammino fatto di alti e bassi dipende dall'allenatore e quanto dalla rosa/giocatori? Cerco semplicemente di allargare il discorso e cercare di fare una discussione un pochino appena più articolata...


----------



## Aron (19 Dicembre 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A me basta che non venga Conte.
> Per il resto va bene Gattuso, Donadoni, quello che volete.
> 
> Ma Conte manco morto.



tranquillo, va all'Inter


----------



## jacky (19 Dicembre 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A me basta che non venga Conte.
> Per il resto va bene Gattuso, Donadoni, quello che volete.
> 
> Ma Conte manco morto.



Ecco questa è la risposta di un tifoso del Milan.
Questo ci meritiamo, avanti così... sarei felicissimo di fare altri 30 anni così perché questo ci meritiamo visto che diciamo certe cose.

Il problema poi è che questi tifosi veramente credono di poter andare in alto con Gattuso, si illudono, sognano sotto l'ombrellone, condizionano l'opinione pubblica... e taaaac ecco i risultati.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Dici falsità perché abbiamo disputato 25 gare da inizio anno, e non c'è niente di niente.
> Il lavoro deve dare dei risultati tangenti e visibili, siamo a 2-3 punti dal nono posto e ringraziamo le dea bendata che la quota Champions è a 1,7 di media punti.
> Su 25 gare ne abbiamo vinte 3-4 bene, non aggiungo altro.
> Ripeto, mi sono stancato di andare in giro a chi fa delle analisi non supportate da fatti, io è da settembre che dico certe cose e a fine dicembre posso dire che i fatti mi han dato ampiamente ragione.
> ...



Punti di vista. Io sostengo che avremo un andamento fatto di alti e bassi, con l'obiettivo massimo di lottare per il quarto posto, da LUGLIO e i fatti mi stanno dando ragione.
Per me basta scorrere i nomi della nostra rosa per farsi un'idea...
Poi ognuno può credere in quello che vuole. Cambiamo l'allenatore e stiamo a vedere i risultati... per me pensare che sia questo il problema è come credere nelle fatine, ma sono opinioni e punti di vista.
Riguardo al confronto con la Roma, non ha senso proprio. Se avessimo evitato il gollonzo di Correa con la Lazio o la dormita nel derby saremmo terzi, non si può ragionare in questo modo. Sono episodi.

Ripeto sono punti di vista comunque. Siamo in un forum.

Per curiosità ti chiedo, quanto si guadagna invece a fare il pubblico ministero?


----------



## MarcoG (19 Dicembre 2018)

Il punto da chiarire credo sia semplice. Ipotizziamo di avere avuto Conte da inizio anno, ora saremmo? Primi? Secondi? Terzi? Quarti?Immagino che per voi Conte avrebbe vinto le stesse partite vinte da lui ma non perso e pareggiato quelle che lui ha pareggiato. Mi domando a che serva comprare giocatori se si può prendere Conte...


----------



## Boomer (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo, è vero. Prima o poi verrà esonerato come tutti. A me di quello che farà dopo il Milan sinceramente interessa poco.
> Ha fatto codeste sconfitte ma nel frattempo abbiamo anche battuto la Roma un paio di volte, vinto un derby, battuto la Lazio... vittorie e sconfitte come è nella natura di una squadra come la nostra.
> E' cosa normale dei tifosi ricordarsi più le sconfitte delle vittorie, sembra che ci siano studi addirittura per sostenerlo.
> Ad ogni modo ti faccio una domanda: quanto del nostro cammino fatto di alti e bassi dipende dall'allenatore e quanto dalla rosa/giocatori? Cerco semplicemente di allargare il discorso e cercare di fare una discussione un pochino appena più articolata...



Che la squadra non sia costruita con una chiara identità e abbia precise mancanze è un dato di fatto oggettivo e non discutibile. E' lampante che non siano presenti giocatori sugli esterni dotati di velocità e intensità agonistica in grado di mettere in difficoltà difese piazzate e di concretizzare i contropiedi. 

Infatti io al Mister non chiedo di giocare come il Barcellona o di arrivare primi in campionato o di battere la Juventus e il Napoli in uno scontro diretto. Io chiedo semplicemente che ci sia una crescita costante e che vengano vinte le partite che bisogna vincere. Non credo servano Ronaldo Maradona e Crujff per battere Empoli e Bologna. 

La mia analisi dell'ultima partita è che Inzaghi ha totalmente ingabbiato Gattuso creando densità in ogni zona del campo importante e il nostro Mister non è stato in grado di trovare una soluzione. Poi anche l'arbitro ha fatto la sua parte dando due gialli inesistenti a Bakayoko. 

Certo si possono citare i pesanti infortuni a giocatori ritenuti chiave ma andando ad analizzare l'inizio di stagione, dove i suddetti fenomeni erano in campo, si può notare come abbiamo comunque subito 13 gol in 10 partite e collezionato solamente risultati mediocri.


----------



## jacky (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista. Io sostengo che avremo un andamento fatto di alti e bassi, con l'obiettivo massimo di lottare per il quarto posto, da LUGLIO e i fatti mi stanno dando ragione.
> Per me basta scorrere i nomi della nostra rosa per farsi un'idea...
> Poi ognuno può credere in quello che vuole. Cambiamo l'allenatore e stiamo a vedere i risultati... per me pensare che sia questo il problema è come credere nelle fatine, ma sono opinioni e punti di vista.
> Riguardo al confronto con la Roma, non ha senso proprio. Se avessimo evitato il gollonzo di Correa con la Lazio o la dormita nel derby saremmo terzi, non si può ragionare in questo modo. Sono episodi.
> ...



Se hai un rendimento di alti e bassi la guida tecnica è incapace.
Qualsiasi organizzazione sportiva ben strutturata e condotta trova il suo equilibrio.
Comunque ripeto, chi difende Gattuso dovrebbe contribuire alla sua paga, visto il danno che fa non solo alla società Milan ma anche a tutti i tifosi.
Mi farebbe piacere vedere le facce di queste persone mentre assistono a un Milan-Bologna o un Milan-Torino per capire se provano a vedere un po' di calcio o già pensano a cosa scrivere per difenderlo.
Dispiace perché lo sport dovrebbe essere una cosa bella, io tifo per il bel calcio e le belle partite, molti ormai san solo far gossip e gli avvocati difensori di cause indifendibili.


----------



## First93 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista. Io sostengo che avremo un andamento fatto di alti e bassi, con l'obiettivo massimo di lottare per il quarto posto, da LUGLIO e i fatti mi stanno dando ragione.
> Per me basta scorrere i nomi della nostra rosa per farsi un'idea...
> Poi ognuno può credere in quello che vuole. Cambiamo l'allenatore e stiamo a vedere i risultati... per me pensare che sia questo il problema è come credere nelle fatine, ma sono opinioni e punti di vista.
> Riguardo al confronto con la Roma, non ha senso proprio. Se avessimo evitato il gollonzo di Correa con la Lazio o la dormita nel derby saremmo terzi, non si può ragionare in questo modo. Sono episodi.
> ...



Gattuso forse non è il problema principale però ad ora è uno dei problemi, perché gli errori che fa continua sempre a farli.

1) Non fa i cambi giusti al momento giusto
2) Non riesce a trovare schemi offensivi pericolosi, perché ad ora l'unica tattica è palla a Suso e speriamo in lui
3) Per lui, a meno di infortuni/squalifiche, esistono 11 giocatori. Tanti nuovi quest'anno non hanno quasi mai visto il campo a discapito di altri (Calhanoglu in primis) che stanno facendo veramente male.

Questo contesto a Gattuso e penso che non siano proprio problemi marginali. L'allenatore non può trasformare l'acqua in vino, però forse in classifica il Milan avrebbe qualche punto in più.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perchè? E' come la penso io.
> Per me l'allenatore è un fattore e nulla più. Resto sempre di questa idea.
> E sono convinto al 1000% che anche cambiando Gattuso i risultati rimarrebbero questi, altalenanti, perchè la nostra è una squadra raffazzonata senza nè capo nè coda, dove le assenze stravolgono l'identità (già confusa di per sè) della squadra perchè non ci sono sostituti.
> 
> ...



Per replicare con le tue stesse parole in altri thread, chi adduce la rosa come attenuante sulla valutazione di Gattuso dimostra di calcio di capirne poco o nulla ©


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Che la squadra non sia costruita con una chiara identità e abbia precise mancanze è un dato di fatto oggettivo e non discutibile. E' lampante che non siano presenti giocatori sugli esterni dotati di velocità e intensità agonistica in grado di mettere in difficoltà difese piazzate e di concretizzare i contropiedi.
> 
> Infatti io al Mister non chiedo di giocare come il Barcellona o di arrivare primi in campionato o di battere la Juventus e il Napoli in uno scontro diretto. Io chiedo semplicemente che ci sia una crescita costante e che vengano vinte le partite che bisogna vincere. Non credo servano Ronaldo Maradona e Crujff per battere Empoli e Bologna.
> 
> ...



Va bene, giusto criticare. Ma come vedi già stiamo parlando di tanti fattori... giocatori, assenze, tattica... già molto più articolato e interessante se iniziamo a ragionare in questo modo.
La crescita costante che chiedi tu ci vogliono tanti fattori, mica basta solo l'allenatore.


----------



## Boomer (19 Dicembre 2018)

Il Sassuolo la scorsa stagione era in zona retrocessione. Quest'anno , nonostante siano stati venduti i due giocatori più forti ( Acerbi e Politano) , e siano stati acquistati giocatori solamente decenti ( Di Francesco, Boateng e Marlon ) il Sassuolo è a 24 punti, a sole 3 lunghezze dalla CL. 

Come mai? Forse è arrivato un allenatore competente?


----------



## MarcoG (19 Dicembre 2018)

First93 ha scritto:


> Gattuso forse non è il problema principale però ad ora è uno dei problemi, perché gli errori che fa continua sempre a farli.
> 
> 1) Non fa i cambi giusti al momento giusto
> 2) Non riesce a trovare schemi offensivi pericolosi, perché ad ora l'unica tattica è palla a Suso e speriamo in lui
> ...



Perfetto. Tutto condivisibile. Avremmo qualche punto in più con un allenatore più capace.
Ad oggi, quello che non mi va giù è che i giocatori passino in secondo piano avendo Gattuso come parafulmine. Hanno fatto schifo ieri, a prescindere dal modulo o dagli schemi. Nessuno ha saltato l'uomo, erano tutti non desiderosi di vincere. Questa è una colpa solo in parte dell'allenatore, molto è colpa loro e di come sono caratterialmente. Dei codardi.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Per replicare con le tue stesse parole in altri thread, chi adduce la rosa come attenuante sulla valutazione di Gattuso dimostra di calcio di capirne poco o nulla ©



Io ho scritto una cosa simile? Dubito, è praticamente l'opposto di quello che penso e che scrivo ogni volta... magari comincio a perdere colpi...


----------



## Garrincha (19 Dicembre 2018)

Come al solito la si fa facile scaricando le colpe sui giocatori e affermando che l'allenatore non conti nulla, infatti chi paga dieci milioni una guida tecnica dev'essere pazzo perché potrebbe metterci anche la suocera.

È chiaro che se dai il Frosinone in mano a Guardiola o Conte non arrivano quarti così com'è lapalissiano che con Gattuso sulla panchina della Juve quest'anno lo scudetto passava di mano. 

Se hai una squadra di grandissimi giocatori ti basta anche un allenatore medio, saranno i singoli a risolvere le partite. 

Se hai una squadra mediocre un bravo allenatore ti fa la differenza eccome, dove il gioco corale nasconde le mancanze del singolo

Il Milan ovviamente è nella seconda fascia e dato che grandissimi giocatori non arriveranno per almeno qualche anno serve un allenatore che li faccia rendere al meglio, che metta lui quel qualcosa in più 

Una squadra mediocre con un pessimo dilettante in panchina può solo vivacchiare nel migliore dei casi


----------



## Garrincha (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io ho scritto una cosa simile? Dubito, è praticamente l'opposto di quello che penso e che scrivo ogni volta... magari comincio a perdere colpi...



Per favore, basta andare nel topic di Gattuso qualche pagina indietro, vabbè oramai saranno decine, più di una volta


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Dicembre 2018)

Gregg Popovich.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo ti faccio una domanda: quanto del nostro cammino fatto di alti e bassi dipende dall'allenatore e quanto dalla rosa/giocatori?



l'allenatore conta un buon 40% sul totale secondo me. significa che passare da un bidone al migliore guadagni un buon 40%.
ora forse non abbiamo il peggiore al mondo e non dobbiamo prendere il migliore... ma un 20% dei punti in più li potremmo avere.
attenzione, a parte i punti l'allenattore serve a dare appeal alla squadra e valorizzare i giocatori. ci sono 1000 esempi. guardiamo il liverpool che da squadra alla deriva adesso vale una fortuna, e i soldi li ha sempre spesi... solo che chi spende con un allenatore scarso è come se i soldi li butta dallla finestra. come sta facendo il milan. possibile che al milan tutti i giocatori diventano dei brocchi??? TUTTI!!!!.

guardiamo il chelsea da metà classifica, arriva conte e vince il campionato, come alla juve.
city con guardiola uguale.
ancelotti arriva e porta la champions a madrid dopo 12 anni di isteria e dovunque va vince.
simeone...non sarà mica una squadra che spende l'atletico è... eppure è tra le migliori in europa
sarri col chelsea quest'anno.
spalletti in minor misura, fa sempre piuttosto bene. guardate la roma dove sta andando 

poi ci sono i casi inversi.. tipo montella, o gattuso. gente che fa male ovunque.
il real quest'anno...

l'allenatore è quello che in rapporto al costo ti fa guadagnare di più.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Dicembre 2018)

Zeman, poi vediamo se nessuno cerca di saltare l'uomo.


----------



## Ka-Pa-Ro (19 Dicembre 2018)

Come si fa ancora a credere che l allenatore non conti nulla? Moltissimi casi hanno confutato questa teoria, se così non fosse nessuno pagherebbe ingaggi così elevati per il guardiola o Simeone di turno. La nostra squadra non è una top, ma Rino è addirittura a un livello più basso e non sa gestirla. Un allenatore bravo senza giocatori di qualità non può fare bene, ma è vero anche il contrario.


----------



## Djici (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Va bene, giusto criticare. Ma come vedi già stiamo parlando di tanti fattori... giocatori, assenze, tattica... già molto più articolato e interessante se iniziamo a ragionare in questo modo.
> La crescita costante che chiedi tu ci vogliono tanti fattori, mica basta solo l'allenatore.



Ci sono attenuanti per Gattuso. Sicuro. Ma qualcuno mi può dire una sola cosa che Gattuso ha portato a questa squadra. 
OK il momento folle di Montella che ci stava capendo poco con quei cambi di modulo. Ma Gattuso cosa ha dato? Stabilità l'anno scorso sui nomi e sul modulo.
Poi?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Dicembre 2018)

First93 ha scritto:


> Non mi stavo riferendo alla bravura dei giocatori, ma al principio dei cambi. Ancelotti ha rischiato il tutto per tutto, Gattuso ha fatto dei cambi per proteggere un pareggio contro il Bologna, e a me sinceramente da fastidio un atteggiamento così.



ok.. questo concetto l avevo capito 
ma poi guardo la panchina e non ne vedo uno dove puoi dire "Gattuso rischia il tutto per tutto" 
l'unico cambio offensivo e Castillejo.. poca roba...

mentre il Napoli si può permettere di lasciare i titolari a riposo 
perché i loro panchinari sono migliori dei nostri... 
si sapeva benissimo che in caso di necessità Carlo tirava fuori il suo peso offensivo...


----------



## PM3 (19 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'allenatore conta un buon 40% sul totale secondo me. significa che passare da un bidone al migliore guadagni un buon 40%.
> ora forse non abbiamo il peggiore al mondo e non dobbiamo prendere il migliore... ma un 20% dei punti in più li potremmo avere.
> attenzione, a parte i punti l'allenattore serve a dare appeal alla squadra e valorizzare i giocatori. ci sono 1000 esempi. guardiamo il liverpool che da squadra alla deriva adesso vale una fortuna, e i soldi li ha sempre spesi... solo che chi spende con un allenatore scarso è come se i soldi li butta dallla finestra. come sta facendo il milan. possibile che al milan tutti i giocatori diventano dei brocchi??? TUTTI!!!!.
> 
> ...



Secondo te, con un allenatore non top eravamo davanti all'inter? Perché il 20% in più sono 6 punti in più... 
Quindi ritieni che la rosa del Milan sia superiore a quella dell'Inter? 
Il Liverpool ha svoltato prendendo quei tre davanti... Klopp è stata la ciliegina sulla torta.
Guardiola il primo anno al City che ha fatto?
Conte al secondo?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Il problema dell'ipotesi traghettatore è che difficilmente trovi qualcuno per soli 6 mesi. Chiunque vorrebbe almeno un biennale, e saremmo punto e a capo. A meno che non si decida di andare subito su un tecnico di livello più alto (Conte et similia). Siamo ancora al quarto posto anche se per demeriti degli avversari. *Probabilmente si resterà così cercando di puntellare la rosa nel mercato di riparazione, a meno che non arrivino meno di 4 punti dalle prossime 3 gare.*
> 
> P.S: ipotizzando però un traghettatore, scommessa, alla frutta, solo fino a giungo ecc ecc, come vedreste Andreazzoli? si quello cacciato dall'Empoli  (ovviamente nell'ipotesi di stagione andata completamente al macero)



Io credo che andrà come dici tu e sarebbe anche la cosa più logica, ormai la frittata è stata fatta in estate. Però insomma, 4 punti in tre partite con viola in casa, Frosinone e Spal...dopo averne fatti 5 fra Parma, Toro e Bologna con due partite in casa...sarebbe un ruolino bruttissimo eh. Dovrebbe farne almeno 6 e questo già vorrebbe dire perdere con i viola in casa, roba che dopo due pareggi senza gol e una eliminazione incredibile in coppa potrebbe essere tranquillamente da esonero, quindi rischierebbe lo stesso. La situazione è molto complicata, anche se tendo ancora a credere che non cambieremo mister.

Quanto ad Andreazzoli, ha fatto bene con le giovanili della Roma e in serie B, per quanto sia preparato credo abbia dimostrato che le sue categorie siano quelle.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Dicembre 2018)

mi sembra che non si capiate che è un lavoro reciproco 
bisogna avere sia una guida tecnica all'altezza che una rosa con una base.
Il Milan al momento non ha ne una ne altra.. 

infatti nessun Top Allenatore accetterebbe incarico 

Conte per dire si è trovato da dire con la Juventus 
perché voleva rafforzare di molto la rosa per vincere la Champions League 
quindi sarebbe da sfatare il mito che gli vada bene allenare giocatori scarsi 
tanto lui riesce a tirargli fuori il 110% del suo potenziale


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Secondo te, con un allenatore non top eravamo davanti all'inter? Perché il 20% in più sono 6 punti in più...
> Quindi ritieni che la rosa del Milan sia superiore a quella dell'Inter?
> Il Liverpool ha svoltato prendendo quei tre davanti... Klopp è stata la ciliegina sulla torta.
> Guardiola il primo anno al City che ha fatto?
> Conte al secondo?



con un top di sicuro, con un buon allenatore come spalletti saremmo stati li. loro hanno avuto un girone difficilissimo in coppa a differenza nostra e questo è decisivo. poi io rimango fermamente ocnvinto che i giocatori più impresentabili allenati bene possono rendere più di giocatori forti allenati male.

guardiola al primo anno è arrivato 3o ed è il suo peggior risultato di carriera. adesso sta stradominando
conte ha preso una squadra da metà classifica e ha vinto il campionato 2 volte in 2 nazioni diverse


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Dicembre 2018)

ultimamente spaletti mi sta deludendo su questo punto di vista
sbaglia cambi nelle partite importanti .. proprio insensati 
tipo con la Juventus di quest'anno e quella dell'anno scorso 
e in Champions nell'ultima partita dei gironi

p.s. da milanista queste scelte non mi deludono LOL


----------



## davidelynch (19 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Chiunque abbia un patentino.
> 
> Aggiungo anche un'analisi sugli allenatori del Milan post Allegri che ho fatto altrove ma voglio riportare anche qui :
> 
> ...



Da stampare e spedire alla dirigenza.


----------



## PM3 (19 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con un top di sicuro, con un buon allenatore come spalletti saremmo stati li. loro hanno avuto un girone difficilissimo in coppa a differenza nostra e questo è decisivo. poi io rimango fermamente ocnvinto che i giocatori più impresentabili allenati bene possono rendere più di giocatori forti allenati male.
> 
> guardiola al primo anno è arrivato 3o ed è il suo peggior risultato di carriera. adesso sta stradominando
> conte ha preso una squadra da metà classifica e ha vinto il campionato 2 volte in 2 nazioni diverse



Giocare il giovedì non influenza... 
Per te Gattuso ha perso 5 punti in 16 partite, con una squadra falcidiata da infortuni e giocatori che hanno reso meno del normale (Higuain). Non mi sembra disastroso come risultato, considerando anche che tre dei 5 punti vengono dallo scontro diretto deciso da una papera nei minuti di recupero... 
Guardiola come dici è arrivato terzo, con una rosa superiore al Chelsea... Con voi al posto dei dirigenti del City, sarebbe stato esonerato... Ora Guardiola è secondo non sta stradominando la premier... 
Conte ha preso il Chelsea a metà classifica e restituito sesto... Ora Sarri è quarto... Gran calcio, per carità, ma risultati in linea con la squadra che ha, anzi è dietro al Totthenam, poteva fare meglio... 
Per carità sono tutti allenatori che sostituirei domani con Gattuso, ma si esagera con Rino, mentre si esaltano oltre misura gli altri...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ecco questa è la risposta di un tifoso del Milan.
> Questo ci meritiamo, avanti così... sarei felicissimo di fare altri 30 anni così perché questo ci meritiamo visto che diciamo certe cose.
> 
> Il problema poi è che questi tifosi veramente credono di poter andare in alto con Gattuso, si illudono, sognano sotto l'ombrellone, condizionano l'opinione pubblica... e taaaac ecco i risultati.



Non capisco perché. A me ca benissimo Guardiola, Klopp, Sarri, ma anche Donadoni, accetterei anche Reja.

Gli unici che non vorrei mai sulla mia panchina sono Conte, Brocchi, Inzaghi. Sará lecito o no?

Conte per me é il peggio del peggio. Lo ritengo un’opinione affatto peregrina.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Tra i prendibili, se si liberasse darei una chance a Gasperini.
I top credo pretendano grossi investimenti che non possiamo permetterci.


----------



## odasensei (19 Dicembre 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Tra i prendibili, se si liberasse darei una chance a Gasperini.
> I top credo pretendano grossi investimenti che non possiamo permetterci.



Per come stiamo messi mi sembra che non possiamo garantire investimenti neanche al Gasp, che come minimo cestinerebbe quasi la metà dei titolari


----------



## Zenos (19 Dicembre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Per come stiamo messi mi sembra che non possiamo garantire investimenti neanche al Gasp, che come minimo cestinerebbe quasi la metà dei titolari



Secondo me con la rosa attuale Gasp arriverebbe tranquillamente 3.


----------



## odasensei (19 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Secondo me con la rosa attuale Gasp arriverebbe tranquillamente 3.



Certo, già me lo vedo Suso che fa il lavoro di Gomez


----------



## mabadi (19 Dicembre 2018)

Dubito che Gasp verrebbe a gennaio. 
Di liberi ci stanno:
donadoni
mou
conte
guidolin
zidane
wenger
blanc 
sosa
jardim
van Gaal (se non si è ritirato)
Sacchi (magari con un pacemaker non saprei )

booo fate voi chi è meglio di Gattuso


----------



## showtaarabt (19 Dicembre 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Dubito che Gasp verrebbe a gennaio.
> Di liberi ci stanno:
> donadoni
> mou
> ...



Non è questione di chi è meglio di Gattuso serve un traghettatore fino a giugno uno mite senza pretese che faccia esattamente quello che vuole la società in pratica un burattino ventriloquo tipo Cesare Maldini o Tassotti ai tempi.
Non si può rischiare con un altro brocco con personalità che vuole imporre le sue idee.
Andrebbe bene tenere anche Gattuso il problema è che pare non voglia fare il traghettatore telecomandato quindi va cambiato.Tenerlo vuol dire non centrare il quarto posto e forse neanche il sesto oltre a svalutare pesantemente la rosa.Un danno economico enorme rispetto al suo ingaggio.
Un Filippo Galli della situazione molto austero e composto andrebbe bene fino a Giugno facendo anche scelte propedeutiche a quello che sarà il prossimo allenatore a Giugno.


----------



## Zani (19 Dicembre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Certo, già me lo vedo Suso che fa il lavoro di Gomez



Guarda che SUso lo ha fatto esplodere proprio Gasperini eh


----------



## Zenos (19 Dicembre 2018)

Zani ha scritto:


> Guarda che SUso lo ha fatto esplodere proprio Gasperini eh


----------



## Garrincha (19 Dicembre 2018)

A me fa sorridere che chi pretende investimenti e grossi nomi sia il primo difensore di quello pseudo dilettante, ma secondo voi un grande giocatore con possibilità di scelta si fa convincere dal progetto con Gattuso in panchina? C'è venuto Higuain perché obbligato e già vuole scappare

Anche ammettendo ci siano i soldi e si possa spendere può arrivare giusto il Paqueta ingannato da Leonardo, un Rabiot può scommettere sul Milan con Klopp, Guardiola, Conte e un paio d'altri in panchina 

Se Gattuso giocasse come Sarri come Mirabelli nella sua follia pensa magari li convinci di avere l'enfante prodige ma con la sua tattica horror repelle chiunque


----------



## mabadi (19 Dicembre 2018)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Non è questione di chi è meglio di Gattuso serve un traghettatore fino a giugno uno mite senza pretese che faccia esattamente quello che vuole la società in pratica un burattino ventriloquo tipo Cesare Maldini o Tassotti ai tempi.
> Non si può rischiare con un altro brocco con personalità che vuole imporre le sue idee.
> Andrebbe bene tenere anche Gattuso il problema è che pare non voglia fare il traghettatore telecomandato quindi va cambiato.Tenerlo vuol dire non centrare il quarto posto e forse neanche il sesto oltre a svalutare pesantemente la rosa.Un danno economico enorme rispetto al suo ingaggio.
> Un Filippo Galli della situazione molto austero e composto andrebbe bene fino a Giugno facendo anche scelte propedeutiche a quello che sarà il prossimo allenatore a Giugno.



A sto punto metti Leonardo


----------



## showtaarabt (19 Dicembre 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> A sto punto metti Leonardo



Per una pura questione di immagine della società Leonardo non può togliersi giacca e cravatta ma sarebbe lui dietro le quinte.Cosa cambia?


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Dicembre 2018)

Zani ha scritto:


> Guarda che SUso lo ha fatto esplodere proprio Gasperini eh



Il Genoa giocava con le ripartenze da squadra media di provincia e Suso svariava su tutto il fronte d'attacco come mezza punta se non sbaglio proprio sostituendo Perotti, dietro ad un centravanti d'area tipo Pavoletti. Altra roba.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Dicembre 2018)

Ranieri.


----------



## Pampu7 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Non lo cacciano così almeno hanno una scusa pronto se non si arriva quarti e intanto continuiamo a buttare via stagioni su stagioni; la sentenza uefa la scusa per non fare mercato ecc ecc insomma la fine è sempre quella.Per il completamento dell'opera manca giusto di vedere Gazidis far la fine di Fassone, la pelata in comune c'è.
Ormai è dura essere ottimisti


----------



## Heaven (19 Dicembre 2018)

Sinceramente la questione allenatore è nerissima, non c’è scelta quasi. Solo il gobbo Conte.
Simeone e Zidane non verrebbero mai da noi, gente come Donadoni e Gasperini sarebbero scommesse che non farei assolutamente 

Peccato che Ancelotti sia a Napoli, siamo arrivati tardi


----------



## zlatan (19 Dicembre 2018)

Ragazzi se uno scende sulla terra in questo momento e non sa nulla sulla classifica di A e vi legge, pensa che il Milan é dodicesimo.
Siamo quarti ragazzi con una squadra di scappati di casa e non potremo fare sempre così schifo. 
Massacriamolo quando saremo a 8 punti dal quarto posto e che kaiser....


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ritengo Gattuso uno dei peggiori allenatori della storia recente del Milan, e non dopo stasera.
> Anzi ricordo che sul forum aprii una discussione molto critica contro Gattuso dopo Milan-Chievo e fui criticato perchè, secondo molti, dopo una vittoria non bisogna criticare...
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/linguardabile-possesso-palla-di-gattuso-vt68324.html
> ...



Contrario a cambiare Gattuso, nel modo più assoluto. Siamo quarti, finisse oggi il campionato abbiamo centrato l'obiettivo. Anche ragionando su un sostituto, non me ne viene in mente uno, Donadoni proprio no, ennesimo medioman.

Poi il prossimo anno, in cambio di un tecnico top, sono il primo a voler cambiare Rino.


----------



## Zani (19 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il Genoa giocava con le ripartenze da squadra media di provincia e Suso svariava su tutto il fronte d'attacco come mezza punta se non sbaglio proprio sostituendo Perotti, dietro ad un centravanti d'area tipo Pavoletti. Altra roba.



Perchè il Papu non svaria su tutto il fronte d'attacco? Comunqe il punto non è nemmeno quello, l'utente implicava che Suso non si adatterebbe al calcio di Gasperini quando è stato proprio lui a lanciarlo, un'assurdità.


----------



## showtaarabt (19 Dicembre 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Non lo cacciano così almeno hanno una scusa pronto se non si arriva quarti e intanto continuiamo a buttare via stagioni su stagioni; la sentenza uefa la scusa per non fare mercato ecc ecc insomma la fine è sempre quella.Per il completamento dell'opera manca giusto di vedere Gazidis far la fine di Fassone, la pelata in comune c'è.
> Ormai è dura essere ottimisti



I conti presto fatti:

-1 punto goal di Icardi a tempo scaduto
+6 punti goal di Cutrone e 2 Romagnoli

Avremmo 22 punti e saremmo decimi a parimerito con Fiorentina e Torino e la Roma avrebbe un punto in più...
Ci è andata bene che anche i concorrenti hanno fatto pena e la classifica è cortissima è come se per un miracolo avessimo un'altra opportunità immeritata di giocarci tutto nel girone di ritorno e nonostante le lacune evidenti e le umiliazioni subite in Europa vogliamo chiudere gli occhi facendo finta di nulla.Quando saremo a 8 punti dalla quarta a giocarci il sesto posto con il rientro di Musacchio che prenderemo 1 goal a partita sarà troppo tardi.


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2018)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> I conti presto fatti:
> *
> -1 punto goal di Icardi a tempo scaduto
> +6 punti goal di Cutrone e 2 Romagnoli*
> ...



Per onestà di cronaca allora mettici il gol subito al'ultimo con Lazio e Atalanta, mettici la sfortuna della zolla di Empoli...quest'anno mi pare che episodi a favore e a sfavore si compensino abbastanza, direi che con la sorte stiamo in pari... la nostra classifica è meritata, se gli altri sono dietro è colpa loro.


----------



## showtaarabt (19 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per onestà di cronaca allora mettici il gol subito al'ultimo con Lazio e Atalanta, mettici la sfortuna della zolla di Empoli...quest'anno mi pare che episodi a favore e a sfavore si compensino abbastanza, direi che con la sorte stiamo in pari... la nostra classifica è meritata, se gli altri sono dietro è colpa loro.



Oh ma con la Lazio il pareggio stà stretto a loro per occasioni.
Con l'Atalanta abbiamo fatto una grande partita fino a quando Gattuso ha tolto il migliore in campo Bonaventura hanno fatto il 2-2 ed abbiamo pure rischiato di perderla nel finale.
Con l'Empoli meritavamo fino a un certo punto ci hanno fatto 1 goal e abbiamo tirato delle mozzarelle con Suso.Poi se tieni in panca Cutrone e fai giocare Borini per 70 minuti cosa ti aspettavi?
Da mettersi le mani nei capelli...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Dicembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se uno scende sulla terra in questo momento e non sa nulla sulla classifica di A e vi legge, pensa che il Milan é dodicesimo.
> Siamo quarti ragazzi con una squadra di scappati di casa e non potremo fare sempre così schifo.
> Massacriamolo quando saremo a 8 punti dal quarto posto e che kaiser....



Tranquillo, tempo 1 mese e staremo fuori anche dalla zona Europa League.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2018)

Ma possibile che dobbiamo necessariamente arrivare in una situazione di non ritorno per cambiare?lo abbiamo fatto con Montella,poi con il non mercato di Gennaio quando eravamo ancora in corsa CL ma abbiamo preferito "valorizzare"quelli in rosa,ora lo facciamo con Gattuso. La bravura dei dirigenti sta pure nel capire con largo anticipo se un allenatore/giocatore è adeguato.Avessimo cambiato 1 mese fa staremmo ancora in EL probabilmente.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Contrario a cambiare Gattuso, nel modo più assoluto. Siamo quarti, finisse oggi il campionato abbiamo centrato l'obiettivo. Anche ragionando su un sostituto, non me ne viene in mente uno, Donadoni proprio no, ennesimo medioman.
> 
> Poi il prossimo anno, in cambio di un tecnico top, sono il primo a voler cambiare Rino.



Il prossimo anno è un altro discorso. Ci sono tantissimi fattori che incideranno. Perché chiunque potrà essere l'allenatore scelto dovrà trovare una squadra decente. Il mito dell'allenatore top non ha senso... Se arriva Guardiola e ci trova Zapata Bakayoko e Borini bal primo allenamento scappa alle Maldive.

Comunque sono d'accordo, cambiare adesso non ha senso a giugno invece è tutto un altro discorso e il tempo dovrebbe essere impegnato per programmare bene le prossime mosse.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2018)

Lo cambio se mi trovate un allenatore che abbia il coraggio di panchinare Higuain e Calhanoglu quando palesemente non sono in partita.


----------



## odasensei (20 Dicembre 2018)

Zani ha scritto:


> Guarda che SUso lo ha fatto esplodere proprio Gasperini eh



Era un giocatore diverso da quello attuale, si metteva molto più a disposizione della squadra
E comunque il Gomez di quel Genoa era Perotti, non lui


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Giocare il giovedì non influenza...
> Per te Gattuso ha perso 5 punti in 16 partite, con una squadra falcidiata da infortuni e giocatori che hanno reso meno del normale (Higuain). Non mi sembra disastroso come risultato, considerando anche che tre dei 5 punti vengono dallo scontro diretto deciso da una papera nei minuti di recupero...
> Guardiola come dici è arrivato terzo, con una rosa superiore al Chelsea... Con voi al posto dei dirigenti del City, sarebbe stato esonerato... Ora Guardiola è secondo non sta stradominando la premier...
> Conte ha preso il Chelsea a metà classifica e restituito sesto... Ora Sarri è quarto... Gran calcio, per carità, ma risultati in linea con la squadra che ha, anzi è dietro al Totthenam, poteva fare meglio...
> Per carità sono tutti allenatori che sostituirei domani con Gattuso, ma si esagera con Rino, mentre si esaltano oltre misura gli altri...



giocare il girone di europa league non incide niente rispetto ad uno difficile di champions, basta vedere lo spirito col quale è stato affrontato.

gli infortuni sono solo un alibi. i sostituti hanno giocato meglio o come gli infortunati e nel periodo di maggior emergenza sono arrivati anche più punti. il milan gioca male da inizio campionato, al completo o meno. non ha identità. prima segna molto e incassa molto, poi ilcontrario. non ha un modulo e molto giocano incazzati e sotto le proprie possibilità. 

SE LA CLASSE VA TUTTA MALE E' SEMPRE COLPA DEL PROFESSORE.

di gol al 90° ne abbiam anche fatti, avremo vinto forse 2 partite con più di un gol di scarto. questo è molto indicativo. lascia stare gli episodi.

sugli altri allenatori ti ho già risposto. a me le differenze sembrano siderali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se uno scende sulla terra in questo momento e non sa nulla sulla classifica di A e vi legge, pensa che il Milan é dodicesimo.
> Siamo quarti ragazzi con una squadra di scappati di casa e non potremo fare sempre così schifo.
> Massacriamolo quando saremo a 8 punti dal quarto posto e che kaiser....



ok metà gennaio ci risentiamo


----------



## showtaarabt (20 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che dobbiamo necessariamente arrivare in una situazione di non ritorno per cambiare?lo abbiamo fatto con Montella,poi con il non mercato di Gennaio quando eravamo ancora in corsa CL ma abbiamo preferito "valorizzare"quelli in rosa,ora lo facciamo con Gattuso. La bravura dei dirigenti sta pure nel capire con largo anticipo se un allenatore/giocatore è adeguato.Avessimo cambiato 1 mese fa staremmo ancora in EL probabilmente.



Quello che non vogliono capire è che Gattuso non è pericoloso solo in ottica quarto posto se non addirittura sesto ma questo è capace anche di dimezzarti il valore della rosa creandoti un serissimo problema economico e all'allenatore che varrà necessariamente a Giugno.


----------



## jacky (20 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque bisogna smetterla di valutare un allenatore sulla base di quello che fanno le altre squadre.
Domanda, se la Lazio avesse avuto 3 punti in più Gattuso sarebbe fuori o molto più a rischio?
Se la risposta è SI denota una incapacità totale di giudizio, visto che i punti e i risultati del Milan non cambierebbero.
Insomma, paghiamo una persona per i mancati risultati delle altre o per il valore aggiunto che dovrebbe portare?
Questo va sottolineato perché in un campionato "normale" Gattuso sarebbe a -5/-6 dal quarto posto.
Poi fan tutte schifo e non a caso c'è un mucchione di big malgestite a pari punti con Atalanta, Sassuolo, Sampdoria e Torino.


----------



## PM3 (20 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> giocare il girone di europa league non incide niente rispetto ad uno difficile di champions, basta vedere lo spirito col quale è stato affrontato.
> 
> gli infortuni sono solo un alibi. i sostituti hanno giocato meglio o come gli infortunati e nel periodo di maggior emergenza sono arrivati anche più punti. il milan gioca male da inizio campionato, al completo o meno. non ha identità. prima segna molto e incassa molto, poi ilcontrario. non ha un modulo e molto giocano incazzati e sotto le proprie possibilità.
> 
> ...



Per fortuna lo dici tu che giocare di giovedì non incide, i numeri dicono il contrario non del Milan, ma di tutte). 
Appunto gli infortuni sono un alibi, lo dici tu stesso.. Hai tolto 2 giocatori chiave, Biglia e Bonaventura, su cui si basavano gli schemi di Gattuso, gli inserimenti di Bonaventura e l'uscita difensiva palla al piede gestita da Biglia. 
Se il Milan non ha identità,mi sa che hai la memoria corta... Non ricordi certe partite del Milan di Montella. 
Il Modulo era il 433 che ha cambiato per gli infortuni, che tu dici non abbiano inciso... 

O magari quei ragazzi non hanno voglia di studiare... 

Cosa mi hai risposto? Mi hai detto che Guardiola sta stravincendo in premier quando è secondo... Sarri è dietro il Totthenam... 
Che le differenza siano siderali con Gattuso l'ho detto anche io, ma li stai pompando oltre misura.


----------



## PM3 (20 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Questo va sottolineato perché in un campionato "normale" Gattuso sarebbe a -5/-6 dal quarto posto.



Ma che campionato normale è? 
L'anno scorso l'Inter ha chiuso a 72 punti, media di 1,85 a partita che per 16 fa 30 punti arrotondato... Noi ne abbiamo 27. La quota quarto posto è sempre stata questa... 
Poi il -6? Anche l'Inter ci sta aspettato e avrebbe meritato qualche punto in più?


----------



## Zani (20 Dicembre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Era un giocatore diverso da quello attuale, si metteva molto più a disposizione della squadra
> E comunque il Gomez di quel Genoa era Perotti, non lui



Che adesso non si metterebbe a disposizione è tutto da dimostrare. E vorrei ricordarti che Perotti che tu dici faceva "il Gomez" fu ceduto in inverno e sostituito proprio con Suso che fece benissimo, ti sei appena contraddetto da solo.


----------



## odasensei (20 Dicembre 2018)

Zani ha scritto:


> Che adesso non si metterebbe a disposizione è tutto da dimostrare. E vorrei ricordarti che Perotti che tu dici faceva "il Gomez" fu ceduto in inverno e sostituito proprio con Suso che fece benissimo, ti sei appena contraddetto da solo.



Ah beh allora è tutto da dimostrare anche il contrario, che poi mi sembra più probabile che non lo faccia visto che non lo fa neanche ora che s'è già affermato
Comunque ricordo benissimo che Suso e Perotti giocarono anche insieme


----------



## Djici (20 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Comunque bisogna smetterla di valutare un allenatore sulla base di quello che fanno le altre squadre.
> Domanda, se la Lazio avesse avuto 3 punti in più Gattuso sarebbe fuori o molto più a rischio?
> Se la risposta è SI denota una incapacità totale di giudizio, visto che i punti e i risultati del Milan non cambierebbero.
> Insomma, paghiamo una persona per i mancati risultati delle altre o per il valore aggiunto che dovrebbe portare?
> ...



Talmente sacrosanto e evidente che non mi capacito di come certi tifosi possano non capirlo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna lo dici tu che giocare di giovedì non incide, i numeri dicono il contrario non del Milan, ma di tutte).
> Appunto gli infortuni sono un alibi, lo dici tu stesso.. Hai tolto 2 giocatori chiave, Biglia e Bonaventura, su cui si basavano gli schemi di Gattuso, gli inserimenti di Bonaventura e l'uscita difensiva palla al piede gestita da Biglia.
> Se il Milan non ha identità,mi sa che hai la memoria corta... Non ricordi certe partite del Milan di Montella.
> Il Modulo era il 433 che ha cambiato per gli infortuni, che tu dici non abbiano inciso...
> ...



se i numeri dicono il contrario riportameli, e mettili nel nostro contesto ossia girone senza avversari e giocato senza impegno con la testa al campionato.

biglia e bonaventura... criticati da tutti adesso sono "chiave"... forse han fatto più punti senza di loro che con loro. e almeno è sbocciato bakayoko guarda a momenti meglio averli avuti questi infortuni. 

non ho capito il discorso su montella, ma ti avviso che per me era peggio di gattuso.

ma che pompando oltre misura scusa il city le vince tutte dai... se poi anche il liverpool di klopp (altro fortissimo) le vince tutte anche lui be questo non deve sminuire il city.


----------



## Boomer (20 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Comunque bisogna smetterla di valutare un allenatore sulla base di quello che fanno le altre squadre.
> Domanda, se la Lazio avesse avuto 3 punti in più Gattuso sarebbe fuori o molto più a rischio?
> Se la risposta è SI denota una incapacità totale di giudizio, visto che i punti e i risultati del Milan non cambierebbero.
> Insomma, paghiamo una persona per i mancati risultati delle altre o per il valore aggiunto che dovrebbe portare?
> ...



Verissimo. Infatti è chiaro che Gattuso è un inadeguato nonostante sia quarto come dimostrano i pareggi con Empoli Bologna e Cagliari. Aggiungiamo che avrebbe pareggiato pure con Genoa e Udinese se Romagnoli non si fosse inventato due gol alla Maradona.


----------



## Goro (20 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Comunque bisogna smetterla di valutare un allenatore sulla base di quello che fanno le altre squadre.
> Domanda, se la Lazio avesse avuto 3 punti in più Gattuso sarebbe fuori o molto più a rischio?
> Se la risposta è SI denota una incapacità totale di giudizio, visto che i punti e i risultati del Milan non cambierebbero.
> Insomma, paghiamo una persona per i mancati risultati delle altre o per il valore aggiunto che dovrebbe portare?
> ...



Lo paghiamo per la sua "fortuna"


----------



## Zani (20 Dicembre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ah beh allora è tutto da dimostrare anche il contrario, che poi mi sembra più probabile che non lo faccia visto che non lo fa neanche ora che s'è già affermato
> Comunque ricordo benissimo che Suso e Perotti giocarono anche insieme



Suso è arrivato meno di un mese prima che Perotti fosse venduto avranno giocato insieme de vole al massimo poi Suso ha preso il suo posto e ha fatto benissimo in quel ruolo. Questi sono fatti, tutto il resto illazioni.


----------



## Manue (20 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Secondo me con la rosa attuale Gasp arriverebbe tranquillamente 3.



Secondo me no, 
le caratteristiche della nostra rosa cozzano con la visione del calcio di Gasp


----------



## PM3 (20 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se i numeri dicono il contrario riportameli, e mettili nel nostro contesto ossia girone senza avversari e giocato senza impegno con la testa al campionato.
> 
> biglia e bonaventura... criticati da tutti adesso sono "chiave"... forse han fatto più punti senza di loro che con loro. e almeno è sbocciato bakayoko guarda a momenti meglio averli avuti questi infortuni.
> 
> ...



Ok, quindi le partite non le abbiamo preparate, per le trasferte non abbiamo viaggiato, i giocatori non hanno giocato 6 partite in più... 
Mi sembra che si parli di Fifa 19 e non di calcio giocato... 

Chi li criticava? Abbiamo visto chiaramente che dopo Napoli, Biglia è stato sempre tra i migliori e l'uscita palla al piede si basava su di lui.
Bonaventura non è un top, ma è l'unica mezzala in rosa che sapeva tagliare dietro la punta, tanto che con Gattuso ha segnato come non mai in carriera. Era lui che andava a saltare sui cross, che occupava l'area da seconda punta. Nessun altro in rosa sa fare quel lavoro. 
Il punto è che hai perso due giocatori su cui Gattuso aveva costruito una squadra, costringendolo a cambiare tutto.


----------



## Manue (20 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Comunque bisogna smetterla di valutare un allenatore sulla base di quello che fanno le altre squadre.
> Domanda, se la Lazio avesse avuto 3 punti in più Gattuso sarebbe fuori o molto più a rischio?
> Se la risposta è SI denota una incapacità totale di giudizio, visto che i punti e i risultati del Milan non cambierebbero.
> Insomma, paghiamo una persona per i mancati risultati delle altre o per il valore aggiunto che dovrebbe portare?
> ...



Nel calcio contano i risultati, su questo non ci piove.
E' il cavallo di battaglia di Allegri, alla fine quello che conta è la classifica.

Campionato normale, anormale, ecc ecc, vale fino ad un certo punto, 
se arrivi quarto ma sei pietoso, rimane che arrivi quarto e i difficilmente verrai licenziato, perché l'obiettivo che il tuo datore di lavoro ti ha chiesto, l'hai raggiunto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ok, quindi le partite non le abbiamo preparate, per le trasferte non abbiamo viaggiato, i giocatori non hanno giocato 6 partite in più...
> Mi sembra che si parli di Fifa 19 e non di calcio giocato...
> 
> Chi li criticava? Abbiamo visto chiaramente che dopo Napoli, Biglia è stato sempre tra i migliori e l'uscita palla al piede si basava su di lui.
> ...



sulla prima parte ti rispondo tranquillamente NO. preparate male con un po' di turn over non possono essere paragonate a partite di champions. infatti l'anno scorso usciti dall'europa nn siamo migliorati in campionato. anzi...

erano criticati da tutto il forum, basta tornare a leggere. biglia non mi è dispiaciuto a me, jack a parte i gol è un disastro. soprattutto in copertura. bakayoko non li ha fatti rimapiangere assolutamente.

ma cosa ha costruito gattuso che quando c'erano loro 2 il milan faceva esattamente pena come adesso? 

mah.. opinioni...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Dicembre 2018)

Assodato che non viene Conte, cacciamo Gattuso e non si libera nessuno tra Guardiola e Klopp. 

Chi si prende?


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Assodato che non viene Conte, cacciamo Gattuso e non si libera nessuno tra Guardiola e Klopp.
> 
> Chi si prende?



Guidolin come traghettatore. Poi a Giugno uno tra Guardiola Klopp Conte. Se non viene nessuno dei 3 All in su Gasperini.


----------



## Gas (20 Dicembre 2018)

Mi tengo Gattuso.


----------



## showtaarabt (20 Dicembre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Assodato che non viene Conte, cacciamo Gattuso e non si libera nessuno tra Guardiola e Klopp.
> 
> Chi si prende?



Chiunque anche Filippo Galli basta che sia qualcuno che non faccia conferenze ed esegua quello che vuole Leonardo fino a fine stagione.Poi a Giugno si prende un vero allenatore con un background


----------



## Davidoff (20 Dicembre 2018)

Se vogliamo proprio continuare a farci male tenendo Gattuso bisogna rinforzare pesantemente la rosa sia ora che a giugno, è bene che quelli di Elliott se lo mettano bene in testa. Ha ampiamente dimostrato di non saper gestire le partite decisive e di avere una mentalità da mediocre, l'unico modo per compensare un allenatore così è mettere su una rosa forte con giocatori esperti in grado di trascinare i più giovani e migliorare il loro rendimento. Se invece vogliamo lanciare l'ennesimo "progetto giovani" (=non si spende un euro, siamo a posto così) dobbiamo necessariamente prendere un allenatore ambizioso e preparato che sappia modellare la società a partire dalle giovanili e fare le nozze con i fichi secchi, un nuovo Pochettino insomma.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Dicembre 2018)

io farei cosi:

traghettatore fino a giugno: 


uno a scelta tra

-Guidolin

-Donadoni (se accetta solo di traghettare)

-Wenger (idem come Donadoni)

-F.Galli

-vecchi vari disponibili tipo Capello Lippi ecc

-Leonardo

Allenatore da giugno:

-Conte
-Gasp
-Spalletti/Giampaolo

In conclusione come traghettatore uno vale l'altro (se poi resta Rino pazienza...basta vada via dopo) mentre per Giugno è fondamentale la scelta dell'allenatore...se si riesce un top bene sennò tra le seconde linee quelli che ho messo

leggo con curiosità i vostri nomivisto che qualcuno di valido me lo sono scordato di sicuro

ho scritto solo Conte perché manco prendo in considerazione Guardiola Sarri ecc

io fare cosi


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Dicembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io farei cosi:
> 
> traghettatore fino a giugno:
> 
> ...



Di quelli che citi l'unico credibile che accetterebbe forse di fare il traghettatore e Galli. Dimmi tu se è il caso di incasinare tutto, richiamare un'opinionista televisivo (con trascorsi solo a livello giovanile) per l'antipatia nei confronti di Gattuso. 
Dovete mettervi in testa che, salvo tracolli, Rino sarà l'allenatore del Milan fino a giugno, poi la società valuterà.


----------



## mabadi (20 Dicembre 2018)

Ragazzi noi siamo sfigati. Se il traghettatore dovesse vincere 3 partite poi lo confermano


----------



## Zanc9 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Ve la butto lì e ditemi:

Dopo la partita con al Juventus _potrebbe_ essere esonerato Di Francesco.

Magari Gattuso _potrebbe_ essere esonerato nel mese di gennaio e _potrebbe_ arrivare subito, magari _potrebbero_ bloccarlo per giugno.

Cosa ne pensate? 

Chiedo solo un vostro parere


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ve la butto lì e ditemi:
> 
> Dopo la partita con al Juventus _potrebbe_ essere esonerato Di Francesco.
> 
> ...



no ci vuole una garanzia o un traghettatore. non una mezza tacca per me...


----------



## odasensei (21 Dicembre 2018)

Zani ha scritto:


> Suso è arrivato meno di un mese prima che Perotti fosse venduto avranno giocato insieme de vole al massimo poi Suso ha preso il suo posto e ha fatto benissimo in quel ruolo. Questi sono fatti, tutto il resto illazioni.



Ah beh perchè sicuramente Suso con Gasperini si mette a disposizione della squadra, certo
lol


----------



## leviatano (21 Dicembre 2018)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ve la butto lì e ditemi:
> 
> Dopo la partita con al Juventus _potrebbe_ essere esonerato Di Francesco.
> 
> ...



Non è l'uomo giusto per questo Milan.
Ci vuole uno che tenga polso sulla situazione e che sappia di tattica e schemi. Di Francesco è uno dei tanti paraculati italiani.
Allenatore da squadra di media classifica.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Dicembre 2018)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ve la butto lì e ditemi:
> 
> Dopo la partita con al Juventus _potrebbe_ essere esonerato Di Francesco.
> 
> ...



Cioè, fammi capire: vorresti sostituire Gattuso con Di Francesco????


----------



## Zanc9 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Cioè, fammi capire: vorresti sostituire Gattuso con Di Francesco????



ho scritto 10 volte "chiedo solo un vostro parere" e "che ne pensate".

E' uno scenario che ha iniziato a balenarmi per la testa e non ho detto di esserne nè contento nè spaventato


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (21 Dicembre 2018)

Gattuso fino a fine stagione e poi Gasperini.
Mia personalissima preferenza.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Dicembre 2018)

Chiamatemi pure pazzo, ma secondo me un'altro allenatore sulla rampa di lancio e che diventerà un grande è Simone Inzaghi. Proverei a prendere lui.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ve la butto lì e ditemi:
> 
> Dopo la partita con al Juventus _potrebbe_ essere esonerato Di Francesco.
> 
> ...



Di Francesco è un altro mediocre, a noi serve altro.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Dicembre 2018)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ve la butto lì e ditemi:
> 
> Dopo la partita con al Juventus _potrebbe_ essere esonerato Di Francesco.
> 
> ...



mmmmmm...Ni….ci sono 3 allenatori che mi piacciono da molti anni (prima che si consacrassero per intendere) e sono Di Francesco,Sarri e Gasperini...dei 3 però Di Francesco è quello che mi ha sempre convinto meno...diciamo che non mi farebbe schifo ma spererei altro…

riguardo a S.Inzaghi che qualcuno ha citato non lo so...anche lui mi convince un po' si e un po' no….


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Chiamatemi pure pazzo, ma secondo me un'altro allenatore sulla rampa di lancio e che diventerà un grande è Simone Inzaghi. Proverei a prendere lui.



Inzaghi ha sempre preso legnate da Gattuso e la sua Lazio gioca bene perchè ha degli interpreti credibili per il suo modulo, non un'accozzaglia di mezzi giocatori ed altri schierati fuori ruolo come noi.
Se si vuole sostituire Rino deve arrivare un emergente serio o un top a giugno, altrimenti non cambia niente.. si è solo bruciata un' altra bandiera per prendere il Montella di turno.

Sinceramente però mi arrendo dopo aver visto Mihailovic, brocchi (vabbè), Montella e Gattuso, so già che al prossimo passo falso di questa mediocre squadra molti milanisti si scaglieranno subito contro la nuova guida tecnica senza capire i reali problemi di quest'organico mal costruito.


----------

